# ▶ BOLSA (análisis técnico y fundamental de valores)- PRECIO OBJETIVO



## PrecioObjetivo (14 Sep 2021)

*WEB OFICIAL*:

*https://www.precioobjetivo.com*


Twitter:

https://twitter.com/precioobjetivo
​Abrimos hilo con la idea de mostrar los análisis técnicos y fundamentales ACTUALIZADOS de diferentes valores de la bolsa española.
Estos análisis se irán modificando periódicamente para mostrar los datos y sucesos relevantes al día.

*Objetivos:*

Actualizar, mensualmente, los análisis técnicos de los diferentes valores.
Actualizar, diariamente, las noticias y hechos relevantes de los diferentes valores.
Analizar, trimestralmente, los resultados de las empresas.
Añadir una sección teórica donde se expliquen indicadores, patrones y demás factores de inversión.
*Cualquier idea o sugerencia será tenida en cuenta.


*Rentabilidad objetivo*




10%+ anual
​


----------



## mol (14 Sep 2021)

PAQUIBEX !


----------



## ueee3 (14 Sep 2021)

PrecioObjetivo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 774458
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiene buena pinta la página, pero no veo el precio objetivo para una acción dada, así en letras grandes y sin duda de que eso es lo que estoy viendo.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (16 Sep 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Tiene buena pinta la página, pero no veo el precio objetivo para una acción dada, así en letras grandes y sin duda de que eso es lo que estoy viendo.



No nos gusta dar un precio objetivo exacto ya que depende de muchos factores y de la especulación del mercado que a veces puede frustrar a inversores.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (16 Sep 2021)

*¡¡¡NUEVO VALOR ANALIZADO!!! *

Os dejamos el análisis completo de CAIXABANK:
▷ Precio Objetivo de CaixaBank (CABK) - Análisis【 2021 】


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (16 Sep 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Tiene buena pinta la página, pero *no veo el precio objetivo* para una acción dada, así en letras grandes y sin duda de que eso es lo que estoy viendo.





PrecioObjetivo dijo:


> *No nos gusta dar un precio objetivo exacto* ya que depende de muchos factores y de la especulación del mercado que a veces puede frustrar a inversores.



*Una web que se llama literalmente "precioobjetivo" con un dueño al que no le gusta dar precios objetivos. PLAN SIN FISURAS.*

Por cierto, te digo desde ya que por mucho que tardes en empezar la captación, en el momento en el que lo hagas ya estaré yo pendiente para ponerlo clarito. Así que cuanto antes lo hagas, casi que mejor porque menos tiempo vas a perder.


----------



## jaimegvr (16 Sep 2021)

El precio objetivo de las acciones hoy en dia es +0,1% anual, no espereis crecimiento en muchos meses, Bolsas planas dentro de un rango de entre el +5% y el -5%.

Solamente hay pasta en los dividendos de los beneficios empresariales, nada mas.


----------



## mol (16 Sep 2021)

jaimegvr dijo:


> El precio objetivo de las acciones hoy en dia es +0,1% anual, no espereis crecimiento en muchos meses, Bolsas planas dentro de un rango de entre el +5% y el -5%.
> 
> Solamente hay pasta en los dividendos de los beneficios empresariales, nada mas.



Ya que lo mencionas en varios posts en los hilos de este subforo, tienes idea de cuando habra un cambio de tendencia ?

Lo suyo es ver cuando las acciones oscilan en la parte baja del rango mencionado, para comprarlas y que al menos suban un poquito, y esperar a un cambio de tendencia y p'arriba de nuevo

Como por ejemplo Microsoft, que se puso a tiro hace unos pocos dias con el mini DIP que tuvo...


----------



## jaimegvr (16 Sep 2021)

mol dijo:


> Ya que lo mencionas en varios posts en los hilos de este subforo, tienes idea de cuando habra un cambio de tendencia ?
> 
> Lo suyo es ver cuando las acciones oscilan en la parte baja del rango mencionado, para comprarlas y que al menos suban un poquito, y esperar a un cambio de tendencia y p'arriba de nuevo
> 
> Como por ejemplo Microsoft, que se puso a tiro hace unos pocos dias con el mini DIP que tuvo...



Para que haya crecimiento, la impresora tiene que, no solo funcionar, si no crecer mas cada año, y como ya l ainflacion está en el 5%, se ha parado ese crecimiento, la impresora no va a detenerse, pero tampoco va aumentar mas cada año como estaba sucediendo hasta ahora desde 2008.
Ahora lo que hay es manutencion de la situacion. Por eso no espereis crecimientos mas hayá de los beneficios empresariales, y para muchos meses o varios años. Como le ha sucedido entre 1998 y 2012 a la economia japonesa, luego entre 2012 y 2021 ha estado creciendo, y ahora vuelve a estar plana.

Cuando veais que una accion baja un -4%, comprad, para luego venderla cuando suba otro +5%. Y los dividendos, pero crecimientos del 10 - 20% anual, olvidaros de ello por muchos meses. Hay excepciones por suspuesto, pero la media ya está en ese rango.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (16 Sep 2021)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Para que haya crecimiento, la impresora tiene que, no solo funcionar, si no crecer mas cada año, y como ya l ainflacion está en el 5%, se ha parado ese crecimiento, la impresora no va a detenerse, pero tampoco va aumentar mas cada año como estaba sucediendo hasta ahora desde 2008.
> Ahora lo que hay es manutencion de la situacion. Por eso no espereis crecimientos mas hayá de los beneficios empresariales, y para muchos meses o varios años. Como le ha sucedido entre 1998 y 2012 a la economia japonesa, luego entre 2012 y 2021 ha estado creciendo, y ahora vuelve a estar plana.
> 
> Cuando veais que una accion baja un -4%, comprad, para luego venderla cuando suba otro +5%. Y los dividendos, pero crecimientos del 10 - 20% anual, olvidaros de ello por muchos meses. Hay excepciones por suspuesto, pero la media ya está en ese rango.



Realmente hay dos puntos importantes aquí:
- La inflación como tal no es algo que frene el crecimiento, más bien lo contrario. Otra cosa es que para contener la inflación es necesario subir los tipos y esto, en sí, sí que detiene en cierta medida el crecimiento.
- Las empresas solventes seguirán creciendo a pesar de que la subida de tipos pueda causar problemas en diversos factores de la economía.

Por ello, tenemos inversiones pensadas para estos momentos como Atresmedia, que tienen un crecimiento muy bajo o nulo pero con un PER muy bajo, de forma que en momentos en los que la inversión en crecimiento "growth" baja, suelen tener mayor recompensa una mayor "Inversión en value".

Por último, decir que la economía no tienen por qué dejar de crecer estos años próximos, eso no lo compartimos desde PO, aunque puede que haya un pequeño frenazo.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (16 Sep 2021)

Jajajajajajaja, nos lo han dicho, pero hemos querido omitir esa información de nuestra mente.


----------



## mol (16 Sep 2021)

PrecioObjetivo dijo:


> Realmente hay dos puntos importantes aquí:
> - La inflación como tal no es algo que frene el crecimiento, más bien lo contrario. Otra cosa es que para contener la inflación es necesario subir los tipos y esto, en sí, sí que detiene en cierta medida el crecimiento.
> - Las empresas solventes seguirán creciendo a pesar de que la subida de tipos pueda causar problemas en diversos factores de la economía.
> 
> ...



Se ha mojado, se ha mojado! ahora a poner precios objetivos sin rangos !


----------



## jaimegvr (16 Sep 2021)

PrecioObjetivo dijo:


> Realmente hay dos puntos importantes aquí:
> - La inflación como tal no es algo que frene el crecimiento, más bien lo contrario. Otra cosa es que para contener la inflación es necesario subir los tipos y esto, en sí, sí que detiene en cierta medida el crecimiento.
> - Las empresas solventes seguirán creciendo a pesar de que la subida de tipos pueda causar problemas en diversos factores de la economía.
> 
> ...



A·MEDIA lleva una bajada los ultimos 5 años del -82.17%, un magnifico negocio segun tu analisis. paga dividendo y no crece ni ese dividendo. A3ESTAFA mas bien la llamaría.


----------



## jaimegvr (16 Sep 2021)

Las empresas solventes seguiran creciendo segun sus beneficios, bien de acumulacion bien con dividendos, pero olvidaros de crecimientos del 20% anual.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (16 Sep 2021)

*¡ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS!*

Análisis de los resultados del 2T de Inditex:
▷ Análisis de Resultados INDITEX【 2T 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (16 Sep 2021)

jaimegvr dijo:


> A·MEDIA lleva una bajada los ultimos 5 años del -82.17%, un magnifico negocio segun tu analisis. paga dividendo y no crece ni ese dividendo. A3ESTAFA mas bien la llamaría.




Por eso mismo menciono lo de en este momento. Valores fiables de cara a largo plazo tenemos Alphabet, Inditex, Visa, Disney, Facebook y alguna apuesta en el mercado continuo español como Ercros.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (21 Sep 2021)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!:*

ANÁLISIS DE BBVA:
▷ Precio Objetivo del BBVA - Análisis completo 【 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (22 Sep 2021)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!:*

ANÁLISIS DE ERCROS: 
▷ Precio Objetivo de Ercros (ECR) - Gran análisis 【 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (23 Sep 2021)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!:*

ANÁLISIS DE GRUPO SAN JOSÉ: 
▷ Precio Objetivo de Grupo San José (GSJ) 【 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (24 Sep 2021)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!:*

ANÁLISIS DE ARCELORMITTAL:
▷ Precio Objetivo de ArcelorMittal (MTS) - Análisis【 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (24 Sep 2021)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!:*

ANÁLISIS DE ATRESMEDIA:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Atresmedia (A3M) - Análisis 【 2021 】

ANÁLISIS DE BERKELEY:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Berkeley - EL MEJOR ANÁLISIS【 2021 】

ANÁLISIS DE IBERDROLA:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Iberdrola (IBE) - Análisis 【 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (29 Sep 2021)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!:*

ANÁLISIS DE GRIFOLS:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Grifols (GRF) - Análisis【 2021 】

ANÁLISIS DE PHARMAMAR:
▷ Precio Objetivo de PharmaMar (PHMR) - Análisis【 2021 】

ANÁLISIS DE MELIA HOTELS:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Meliá Hotels (MEL) - Análisis 【 2021 】

ANÁLISIS DE INDITEX:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Inditex (ITX) - Análisis PROFUNDO【 2021 】


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Sep 2021)

PrecioObjetivo dijo:


> Por eso mismo menciono lo de en este momento. Valores fiables de cara a largo plazo tenemos Alphabet, Inditex, Visa, Disney, Facebook y alguna apuesta en el mercado continuo español como Ercros.





"Moby-fucking-Dicks"



Alphabet, Inditex, Visa, Disney, Facebook..."what this trade will do is serve as a benchmark for future business"

"You give me a shot on a bluechip stock..." (se chupa la mano para facilitar la penetración anal)

Es un truco viejo, muy viejo. Entrar con empresas bien establecidas (con las que se pueda copypastear mil estudios ya realizados) y luego ir colando lo que uno quiera colar.

Bueno, te dejo que voy a ver si me compro una motillo, una suzuki o algo así.


----------



## Jean du Moulin (30 Sep 2021)

Mira a ver qué sacas de Amper.

Es que soy miembro de su club de fans....


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (30 Sep 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> "Moby-fucking-Dicks"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nosotros nos basamos en nuestro criterio. En la cartera de la página puedes ver mensualmente nuestras empresas, donde hay valores "seguros" y apuestas de empresas value. El tiempo pondrá a cada uno en su sitio. 

PD: Yo me compraré una moto-correpasillos, cuando quieras echamos una carrera


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (30 Sep 2021)

Jean du Moulin dijo:


> Mira a ver qué sacas de Amper.
> 
> Es que soy miembro de su club de fans....



Sin ahondar mucho en el tema, se puede ver de primeras una inestabilidad de resultados enorme en AMPER, un balance muy negativo (con deuda amplia) y problemas para general cash. 

En cuanto a técnico, en 0,15 hay soporte importante donde se podría probar, pero solo a corto plazo, no es un valor para estar a largo en nuestra opinión.

Un saludo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Sep 2021)

PrecioObjetivo dijo:


> Nosotros nos basamos en nuestro criterio. En la cartera de la página puedes ver mensualmente nuestras empresas, donde hay valores "seguros" y apuestas de empresas value. El tiempo pondrá a cada uno en su sitio.
> 
> PD: Yo me compraré una moto-correpasillos, cuando quieras echamos una carrera



Tu acabas de abrir tu web en 2020. Yo llevo casi 20 años, pero no trato de vender nada y respeto el foro.

Por aqui han pasado bastantes como tú. Primero con el blog y el buen rollito para luego tratar de mover tráfico a su sitio.

*Si quieres hacer publicidad, PAGA POR ELLO.*

PS: Me parece que no has pillado lo que he querido decir sobre la moto. Igual prefieres algo teatral. ¿Te gusta Sebastià Gosch?


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (30 Sep 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Tu acabas de abrir tu web en 2020. Yo llevo casi 20 años, pero no trato de vender nada y respeto el foro.
> 
> Por aqui han pasado bastantes como tú. Primero con el blog y el buen rollito para luego tratar de mover tráfico a su sitio.
> 
> ...



Pues para llevar tanto tiempo en bolsa, estaría bien que realizaras críticas constructivas. La experiencia se demuestra con hechos.

Lógicamente queremos tráfico para la página, lleva mucho trabajo detrás y muchas horas invertidas. Pero siempre intentando ayudar desde nuestra perspectiva, que es la forma de entender la inversión que tenemos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Sep 2021)

PrecioObjetivo dijo:


> Pues para llevar tanto tiempo en bolsa, estaría bien que realizaras críticas constructivas. La experiencia se demuestra con hechos.
> 
> Lógicamente queremos tráfico para la página, lleva mucho trabajo detrás y muchas horas invertidas. Pero siempre intentando ayudar desde nuestra perspectiva, que es la forma de entender la inversión que tenemos.




Crítica constructiva 1: Éste foro tiene mucho trabajo, muchos años, y muchos gastos.
Crítica constructiva 2: Según veo tu página esta desde el 2020, ¿cuánto llevas ganado?

*Critica constructiva 3: Si quieres publicitar tu página me parece cojonudo pero PAGA POR ELLO porque éste foro lleva mucho trabajo y horas invertidas para que llegue gente como tú a tratar de redireccionar tráfico a sus mierdas.*

Si no, haces lo mismo que hacemos los demás. Sin enlaces ni mierdas pones tu opinión, tus estudios, o lo que te salga del carajo. Entonces no habrá problemas.

Mientras tanto, reporte por spam y con mi polla como una roca fuerte en mano me encuentro esperando a que saques a vender tu mierda. Que no eres el primero, chaval.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (30 Sep 2021)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Crítica constructiva 1: Éste foro tiene mucho trabajo, muchos años, y muchos gastos.
> Crítica constructiva 2: Según veo tu página esta desde el 2020, ¿cuánto llevas ganado?
> 
> *Critica constructiva 3: Si quieres publicitar tu página me parece cojonudo pero PAGA POR ELLO porque éste foro lleva mucho trabajo y horas invertidas para que llegue gente como tú a tratar de redireccionar tráfico a sus mierdas.*
> ...



Bueno, nosotros intentamos aportar lo que sabemos. No creo que al foro le perjudique que estemos siendo activos y aportando análisis de manera pública y gratuita, la verdad. Además, solo ponemos el enlace cuando se actualiza, no spameamos nunca el enlace varias veces. 

No sé en qué puede perjudicar esto a nadie. Pero bueno, terminamos conversación porque, desde luego, esto sí que perjudica a los interesados. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Thundercat (30 Sep 2021)




----------



## Thundercat (30 Sep 2021)




----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Sep 2021)

PrecioObjetivo dijo:


> Bueno, nosotros intentamos aportar lo que sabemos. No creo que al foro le perjudique que estemos siendo activos y aportando análisis de manera pública y gratuita, la verdad. Además, solo ponemos el enlace cuando se actualiza, no spameamos nunca el enlace varias veces.
> 
> No sé en qué puede perjudicar esto a nadie. Pero bueno, terminamos conversación porque, desde luego, esto sí que perjudica a los interesados.
> 
> Un saludo.



Si quieres aportar un análisis público y gratuito lo pones aqui diréctamente. En el momento en que pones un enlace de mierda a una página de mierda buscando ganar dinero jodes el foro.

Así que tienes dos opciones:

*Opcion 1: SI QUIERES HACER PUBLICIDAD, PAGA.*
*Opción 2: Si quieres colaborar, lo haces como los demás sin enlaces ni mierdas de muerto de hambre.*

PS: Veo que no has respondido a mi pregunta. ¿Cómo fue tu rentabilidad desde el 2020? ¿Llegaste ya al 10%?


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (30 Sep 2021)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!:*

ANÁLISIS DE REPSOL:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Repsol (REP) - Análisis detallado【 2021 】

ANÁLISIS DE IAG: 
▷ Precio Objetivo de IAG - Análisis detallado【 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (4 Oct 2021)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!:*

ANÁLISIS DE SABADELL:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Sabadell (SAB) - Análisis 【 2021 】

ANÁLISIS DE SANTANDER:
▷ Precio Objetivo del Santander - Análisis【 2021 】

ANÁLISIS DE FAES:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Faes Farma (FAE) - Análisis 【 2021 】

ANÁLISIS DE TELEFÓNICA:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Telefónica (TEF) - Gran Análisis【 2021 】

ANÁLISIS DE CELLNEX:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Cellnex (CLNX) - Análisis【 2021 】


----------



## Thundercat (4 Oct 2021)




----------



## PrecioObjetivo (4 Oct 2021)

*NUESTRA CARTERA ACTUALIZADA A 4 DE OCTUBRE:*

https://www.precioobjetivo.com/cartera/


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (13 Oct 2021)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!:*

ANÁLISIS DE GRUPO SAN JOSÉ: 
▷ Precio Objetivo de Grupo San José (GSJ) 【 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (14 Oct 2021)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!:*

ANÁLISIS DE ATRESMEDIA:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Atresmedia (A3M) - Análisis【 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (15 Oct 2021)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!:*

ANÁLISIS DE ARCELORMITTAL:
▷ Precio Objetivo de ArcelorMittal (MTS) - Análisis【 2021 】

ANÁLISIS DE CELLNEX:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Cellnex (CLNX) - Análisis【 2021 】


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 Oct 2021)




----------



## PrecioObjetivo (19 Oct 2021)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!:*

ANÁLISIS DE INDITEX:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Inditex (ITX) - Análisis TOP【 2021 】

ANÁLISIS DE BBVA:
▷ Precio Objetivo del BBVA - Análisis completo 【 2021 】


----------



## jaimegvr (19 Oct 2021)

Precio Objetivo del estafa_IBEX 35: Caca de Vaca.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (21 Oct 2021)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!:*

ANÁLISIS DE FAES FARMA
▷ Precio Objetivo de Faes Farma (FAE) - Análisis 【 2021 】

ANÁLISIS DE ERCROS
▷ Precio Objetivo de Ercros (ECR) - Gran análisis 【 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (21 Oct 2021)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!:*

ANÁLISIS DE CAIXABANK
https://www.precioobjetivo.com/caixabank/

ANÁLISIS DE ERCROS
▷ Precio Objetivo de Ercros (ECR) - Gran análisis 【 2021 】 

ANÁLISIS DE BERKELEY
https://www.precioobjetivo.com/berkeley/


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (22 Oct 2021)

*¡ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS!*

*RESULTADOS DE ATRESMEDIA:*
https://www.precioobjetivo.com/resultados-atresmedia-tercer-trimestre-2021/


----------



## jaimegvr (22 Oct 2021)

Este debe ser un CM de BME.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (27 Oct 2021)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!:*

ANÁLISIS DE GRIFOLS:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Grifols (GRF) - Análisis【 2021 】

ANÁLISIS DE IBERDROLA:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Iberdrola (IBE) - Análisis 【 2021 】

ANÁLISIS DE MELIA HOTELS:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Meliá Hotels (MEL) - Análisis 【 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (27 Oct 2021)

Resultados de* VISA

Resultados 3T
3T 2021 vs 3T 2020

Ingresos*: 6.559 vs 5.101 (+28,58%)
*Rdo de explotación*: 4.315 vs 3.142 (+37,33%)
*Rdo de ejercicio*: 3.584 vs 2.137 (+67,31%)

Visa muestra unos MUY BUENOS resultados que disipan las dudas del 2T.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (27 Oct 2021)

Resultados de *Alphabet (GOOGLE)

Resultados 3T
3T 2021 vs 3T 2020

Ingresos*: 65.118 vs 46.173 (+41.03%)
*Rdo de explotación*: 21.031 vs 11.213 (+87,56%)
*Rdo de ejercicio*: 18.936 vs 11.247 (+68,36%)

Supera expectativas y muestra unos resultados MONSTRUOSOS


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (27 Oct 2021)

Resultados de* FACEBOOK

Resultados 3T
3T 2021 vs 3T 2020

Ingresos*: 29.010 vs 21.470 (+35,11%)
*Rdo de explotación*: 10.423 vs 8.040 (+29,64%)
*Rdo de ejercicio*: 9.194 vs 7.846 (+17,18%)

Han estado por debajo de las expectativas, pero los números siguen siendo muy buenos.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (27 Oct 2021)

Resultados de* MICROSOFT

Resultados 3T
3T 2021 vs 3T 2020

Ingresos*: 45.317 vs 37.154 (+21,98%)
*Rdo de explotación*: 20.238 vs 15.876 (+27,47%)
*Rdo de ejercicio*: 20.505 vs 13.893 (+47,59%)

Microsoft sigue demostrando un crecimiento impecable en sus resultados.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (27 Oct 2021)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!:*

ANÁLISIS DE SANTANDER: 
▷ Precio Objetivo del Santander - Análisis【 2021 】

ANÁLISIS DE SABADELL: 
▷ Precio Objetivo de Sabadell (SAB) - Análisis 【 2021 】

ANÁLISIS DE REPSOL: 
▷ Precio Objetivo de Repsol (REP) - Análisis【 2021 】

ANÁLISIS DE PHARMAMAR: 
▷ Precio Objetivo de PharmaMar (PHMR) - Análisis【 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (28 Oct 2021)

*¡¡NUEVA COMPRA!!


Nuestra cartera / PRECIO OBJETIVO*

(Compramos *Nintendo (En Francfort)*, empresa archiconocida cuyos fundamentales son muy positivos, su cotización muy atractiva y su dirección va en un camino adecuado).


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (28 Oct 2021)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS 3T 2021*

RESULTADOS 3T SANTANDER
▷ Análisis de Resultados del SANTANDER 【 3T 2021 】

RESULTADOS 3T IBERDROLA
▷ Análisis de Resultados de IBERDROLA (3T) tercer trimestre 2021


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (28 Oct 2021)

*RESULTADOS DE MC DONALDS

Resultados 3T
3T 2021 vs 3T 2020

Ingresos*: 6.201,3 vs 5.418,1 (+14,45%)
*Rdo explotación*: 2.986,5 vs 2.526,4 (+18,21%)
*Rdo ejercicio*: 2.149,9 vs 1.762,6 (+21,97%)

McDonald's supera expectativas y presenta unos muy buenos resultados


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (28 Oct 2021)

Resultados de *COCA-COLA

Resultados 3T
3T 2021 vs 3T 2020

Ingresos*: 10,042 vs 8.652 (+16,01%)
*Rdo explotación*: 2.898 vs 2.298 (+26,11%)
*Rdo ejercicio*: 2.475 vs 1.740 (+42,24%)

Es cierto que la pandemia hizo mucho daño el año pasado, pero BUENOS RESULTADOS


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (28 Oct 2021)

Resultados de *Indra:



Resultados 3T
3T 2021 vs 3T 2020

Ingresos*: 745 vs 669 (+11,36%)
*Rdo explotación*: 88 vs 69 (+27,54%)
*Rdo ejercicio*: 59 vs 44 (+34,09%)

BUENOS RESULTADOS, con cifras y balance positivo,¡¡regreso de dividendo!! y, tan solo, un pero: menos ingresos que en 2T.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (29 Oct 2021)

*resultados T.ROWE PRICE

Resultados 3T
3T 2021 vs 3T 2020

Ingresos*: 1.954,1 vs 1.595,8 (+22,45%)
*Rdo explotación*: 996,2 vs 728,9 (+36,67%)
*Rdo ejercicio*: 777,2 vs 643,2 (+20,83%)

GRANDES RESULTADOS que siguen mostrando un crecimiento importante y sólido, con un gran balance


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (29 Oct 2021)

*resultados ALANTRA

Resultados 3T
3T 2021 vs 3T 2020

Ingresos*: 62,4 vs 31,3 (+99,36%)
*Rdo explotación*: 14,7 vs 5,2 (+182,69%)
*Rdo ejercicio*: 10,6 vs 4 (+165%)

INCREIBLES RESULTADOS, que muestra un crecimiento enorme y una mejora del balance, al alcance de muy pocos.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (29 Oct 2021)

*Resultados VIDRALA*

3T 2021 vs 3T 2020


*Ingresos: *291 vs 275,4 (+5,66%) 
*EBITDA:* 77,1 vs 81,2 (-5,05%) 
*Rdo ejercicio:* 44,1 vs 48,8 (-9,63%) 

Resultados ambiguos que muestran buena evolución de ventas e incremento de la demanda, pero se ve penalizado por costes de suministros.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (29 Oct 2021)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!:*

ANÁLISIS DE TELEFÓNICA:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Telefónica (TEF) - Gran Análisis【 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (31 Oct 2021)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 3T DE 2021:*

*RESULTADOS DE CELLNEX 3T:*
▷ Análisis de Resultados de CELLNEX 【 3T 2021 】
*
RESULTADOS DE REPSOL 3T:*
https://www.precioobjetivo.com/resultados-repsol-tercer-trimestre-2021/


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (1 Nov 2021)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 3T DE 2021:

RESULTADOS DE FAES FARMA 3T:*
▷ Análisis de Resultados Faes Farma 【 3T 2021 】
*
RESULTADOS DE PHARMAMAR 3T:*
▷ Análisis de Resultados PharmaMar【 3T 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (1 Nov 2021)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 3T DE 2021:

RESULTADOS DE SABADELL 3T: *
*https://www.precioobjetivo.com/resultados-sabadell-tercer-trimestre-2021/*


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (3 Nov 2021)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 3T DE 2021:

RESULTADOS DE BBVA 3T:*
*https://www.precioobjetivo.com/resultados-bbva-tercer-trimestre-2021/*


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (4 Nov 2021)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 3T DE 2021:

RESULTADOS DE CAIXABANK 3T:* 
▷ Análisis de Resultados Caixabank【 3T 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (4 Nov 2021)

*Resultados 3T NINTENDO* 

*2021 vs 3T 2020*


*Ingresos: *301,62 vs 411,42 (-26,69%) 
*Rdo explotación: *100,21 vs 146,69 (-31,69%) 
*Rdo ejercicio: *79,1 vs 106,65 (-25,83%)

Continúa el declive a la espera de novedades. Recordamos que es una empresa bastante cíclica.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (5 Nov 2021)

*RSULTADOS ACERINOX

3T 2021 vs 3T 2020

Ingresos*: 1.703 vs 1.120 (+52,05%)
*Rdo explotación*: 247 vs 43 (+474,42%)
*Rdo ejercicio*: 171 vs 28 (+510,71%)

Acerinox muestra unos resultados EXTRAORDINARIOS y se prepara para lograr los mejores resultados de su historia.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (5 Nov 2021)

*¡¡NUESTRA CARTERA ACTUALIZADA!!:*

Podéis verla aquí:
Nuestra cartera / PRECIO OBJETIVO


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (7 Nov 2021)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 3T DE 2021:

RESULTADOS DE TELEFÓNICA 3T:*

▷ Análisis de Resultados Telefónica 【 2T 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (8 Nov 2021)

*RESULTADOS SIEMENS GAMESA

Resultados 3T
3T 2021 vs 3T 2020

Ingresos*: 2.863,2 vs 2.868,2 (-0,17%)
*Rdo explotación*: -278,95 vs -139,58 (-99,85%)
*Rdo ejercicio*: -258,75 vs -111,18 (-132,73%)

Los altos costes en las materias primas y el transporte hunde los resultados.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (8 Nov 2021)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 3T DE 2021:

RESULTADOS DE IAG 3T:*
▷ Análisis de Resultados IAG 【 3T 2021 】

*RESULTADOS DE MELIA HOTELS 3T:*
▷ Análisis de Resultados Melia Hotels【 3T 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (11 Nov 2021)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 3T DE 2021:*
*
RESULTADOS DE ERCROS 3T: *
*https://www.precioobjetivo.com/resultados-ercros-tercer-trimestre-2021/*


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (11 Nov 2021)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 3T DE 2021:

RESULTADOS DE ARCELORMITTAL 3T: *
*https://www.precioobjetivo.com/resultados-arcelormittal-tercer-trimestre-2021/*


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (16 Nov 2021)

*¡¡NUEVO VALOR ANALIZADO!!*



*DISNEY* : ▷ Precio Objetivo de Disney (DIS) - Análisis 【 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (18 Nov 2021)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

 ANÁLISIS DE ARCELORMITTAL: *
*https://www.precioobjetivo.com/arcelormittal/*


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (18 Nov 2021)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!*

ANÁLISIS DE IAG:
https://www.precioobjetivo.com/iag/


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (18 Nov 2021)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS ALIBABA

3T 2021 vs 3T 2020
Ingresos*: 200.690 vs 155.059 (+29,43%)✅
*Rdo explotación*: 15.006 vs 13.634 (+10,06%)
*Rdo ejercicio*: 5.367 vs 28.769 (-81,34%)❌

Alibaba sigue creciendo, destacando el Cloud Computing, pero no cumple con las expectativas.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (19 Nov 2021)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

 ANÁLISIS DE ATRESMEDIA: *
*https://www.precioobjetivo.com/atresmedia/*


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (22 Nov 2021)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 3T DE 2021:

RESULTADOS DE GRUPO SAN JOSÉ 3T:* 
▷ Análisis de Resultados de Grupo San José 【 3T 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (23 Nov 2021)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!*

ANÁLISIS DE BBVA:
▷ Precio Objetivo del BBVA - Análisis completo 【 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (24 Nov 2021)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!*

ANÁLISIS DE ERCROS:
https://www.precioobjetivo.com/ercros/ 

ANÁLISIS DE IBERDROLA:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Iberdrola (IBE) - Análisis 【 2021 】

ANÁLISIS DE CAIXABANK:
▷ Precio Objetivo de CaixaBank (CABK) - Análisis【 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (25 Nov 2021)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!*

ANÁLISIS DE GRIFOLS:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Grifols (GRF) - Análisis【 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (26 Nov 2021)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!*

ANÁLISIS DE FAES FARMA:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Faes Farma (FAE) - Análisis 【 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (29 Nov 2021)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!*

ANÁLISIS DE MELIA HOTELS:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Meliá Hotels (MEL) - Análisis 【 2021 】

ANÁLISIS DE PHARMAMAR:
▷ Precio Objetivo de PharmaMar (PHMR) - Análisis【 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (29 Nov 2021)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!*

ANÁLISIS DE CELLNEX:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Cellnex (CLNX) - Análisis【 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (30 Nov 2021)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!*

ANÁLISIS DE SABADELL
https://:www.precioobjetivo.com/sabadell/

ANÁLISIS DE INDITEX:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Inditex (ITX) - Análisis TOP【 2021 】

ANÁLISIS DE REPSOL:
https://www.precioobjetivo.com/repsol

ANÁLISIS DE BERKELEY:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Berkeley - EL MEJOR ANÁLISIS【 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (1 Dic 2021)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!*

ANÁLISIS DE SANTANDER:
▷ Precio Objetivo del Santander - Análisis【 2021 】

ANÁLISIS DE TELEFÓNICA: 
▷ Precio Objetivo de Telefónica (TEF) - Gran Análisis【 2021 】

ANÁLISIS DE GRUPO SAN JOSÉ:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Grupo San José (GSJ) 【 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (9 Dic 2021)

*¡¡CARTERA ACTUALIZADA!!*



Nuestra cartera / PRECIO OBJETIVO


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (17 Dic 2021)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 3T DE 2021:

RESULTADOS DE INDITEX 3T:*
▷ Análisis de Resultados INDITEX【 3T 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (23 Dic 2021)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!*

ANÁLISIS DE IAG:
▷ Precio Objetivo de IAG - Análisis EXHAUSTIVO【 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (27 Dic 2021)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!*

ANÁLISIS DE PHARMAMAR:
▷ Precio Objetivo de PharmaMar (PHMR) - Análisis【 2021 】

ANÁLISIS DE MTS:
▷ Precio Objetivo de ArcelorMittal (MTS) - Análisis【 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (28 Dic 2021)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!*

ANÁLISIS DE INDITEX:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Inditex (ITX) - Análisis TOP【 2021 】

ANÁLISIS DE ATRESMEDIA:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Atresmedia (A3M) - Análisis【 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (28 Dic 2021)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!*

ANÁLISIS DE ERCROS:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Ercros (ECR) - Gran análisis 【 2021 】

ANÁLISIS DE BBVA:
https://www.precioobjetivo.com/bbva/


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (29 Dic 2021)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!*

ANÁLISIS DE BERKELEY:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Berkeley - EL MEJOR ANÁLISIS【 2021 】

ANÁLISIS DE IBERDROLA:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Iberdrola (IBE) - Análisis 【 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (29 Dic 2021)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!*

ANÁLISIS DE CAIXABANK:
▷ Precio Objetivo de CaixaBank (CABK) - Análisis【 2021 】

ANÁLISIS DE MELIA HOTELS:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Meliá Hotels (MEL) - Análisis 【 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (30 Dic 2021)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!*

ANÁLISIS DE DISNEY:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Disney (DIS) - Análisis 【 2021 】

ANÁLISIS DE SABADELL:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Sabadell (SAB) - Análisis 【 2021 】

ANÁLISIS DE SANTANDER:
▷ Precio Objetivo del Santander - Análisis【 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (31 Dic 2021)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!*

ANÁLISIS DE FAES FARMA:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Faes Farma (FAE) - Análisis 【 2021 】

ANÁLISIS DE REPSOL:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Repsol (REP) - Análisis【 2021 】

ANÁLISIS DE GRIFOLS:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Grifols (GRF) - Análisis【 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (31 Dic 2021)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!*

ANÁLISIS DE TELEFÓNICA:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Telefónica (TEF) - Gran Análisis【 2021 】

ANÁLISIS DE GRUPO SAN JOSÉ:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Grupo San José (GSJ) 【 2021 】

ANÁLISIS DE CELLNEX: 
▷ Precio Objetivo de Cellnex (CLNX) - Análisis【 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (13 Ene 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE NUESTRA CARTERA: *

Podéis ver nuestros valores aquí:
Nuestra cartera / PRECIO OBJETIVO


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (18 Ene 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!*

ANÁLISIS DE BBVA::
▷ Precio Objetivo del BBVA - Análisis completo 【 2021 】

ANÁLISIS DE ATRESMEDIA:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Atresmedia (A3M) - Análisis【 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (19 Ene 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!*

ANÁLISIS DE MELIA HOTELS:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Meliá Hotels (MEL) - Análisis 【 2021 】

ANÁLISIS DE INDITEX:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Inditex (ITX) - Análisis TOP【 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (21 Ene 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!*

ANÁLISIS DE ARCELOR MITTAL:
▷ Precio Objetivo de ArcelorMittal (MTS) - Análisis【 2021 】

ANÁLISIS DE BERKELEY:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Berkeley - EL MEJOR ANÁLISIS【 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (25 Ene 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!*

ANÁLISIS DE FAES FARMA:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Faes Farma (FAE) - Análisis 【 2021 】

ANÁLISIS DE SABADELL: 
▷ Precio Objetivo de Sabadell (SAB) - Análisis 【 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (26 Ene 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS MICROSOFT 

4T 2021 VS 4T 2020

Ingresos: *51.700 vs 43.076 (+20,02%)
*Rdo de explotación:* 22.200 vs 17.895 (+24,06%)
*Rdo de ejercicio:* 18.800 vs 15.500 (+21,29%) 

Microsoft sigue demostrando un crecimiento impecable en sus resultados.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (27 Ene 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!*

ANÁLISIS DE CAIXABANK:
▷ Precio Objetivo de CaixaBank (CABK) - Análisis【 2021 】

ANÁLISIS DE GRUPO SAN JOSÉ:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Grupo San José (GSJ) 【 2021 】

ANÁLISIS DE GRIFOLS:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Grifols (GRF) - Análisis【 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (28 Ene 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS APPLE *

Resultados 4T 2021 vs 2020
* 
Ingresos: *123.945 vs 111.439 (+11,22%) 
*Rdo de explotación:* 41.488 vs 33.534 (+23,72%)
*Rdo de ejercicio:* 34.630 vs 28.755 (+20,43%) 

Apple sigue demostrando que W. Buffet sabe dónde se mete. Una máquina de hacer dinero.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (30 Ene 2022)

*ANALISIS DE RESUTADOS DE VISA

Resultados 4T
4T 2021 vs 4T 2020

Ingresos*: 7.059 vs 5.687 (+24,13%)
*Rdo de explotación*: 4.776 vs 3.844 (+24,25%)
*Rdo de ejercicio*: 3.959 vs 3.126 (+26,65%)

Visa supera las expectativas y muestra unos MUY BUENOS resultados.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (31 Ene 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!*

ANÁLISIS DE ERCROS:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Ercros (ECR) - Gran análisis 【 2021 】

ANÁLISIS DE SANTANDER:
▷ Precio Objetivo del Santander - Análisis【 2021 】


----------



## inversora1987 (31 Ene 2022)

Muchas gracias por los análisis.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (31 Ene 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!*

ANÁLISIS DE DISNEY:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Disney (DIS) - Análisis 【 2021 】

ANÁLISIS DE TELEFONICA:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Telefónica (TEF) - Gran Análisis【 2021 】


----------



## inversora1987 (31 Ene 2022)

Una pregunta, como veis para comprar telefónica?


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (1 Feb 2022)

inversora1987 dijo:


> Una pregunta, como veis para comprar telefónica?



Ahora mismo, es una empresa que todavía tiene deuda muy grande y hay que tener precaución, pero los resultados muestran una buena evolución, con reducción de deuda y politicas prometedoras. 

Además, en el aspecto técnico, ha roto el canal bajista que arrastraba de hace mucho, lo que hace que seamos optimistas.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (1 Feb 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 4t DE 2021:

RESULTADOS DE SABADELL 4T:*
▷ Análisis de Resultados Sabadell【 4T 2021 】


----------



## inversora1987 (1 Feb 2022)

PrecioObjetivo dijo:


> Ahora mismo, es una empresa que todavía tiene deuda muy grande y hay que tener precaución, pero los resultados muestran una buena evolución, con reducción de deuda y politicas prometedoras.
> 
> Además, en el aspecto técnico, ha roto el canal bajista que arrastraba de hace mucho, lo que hace que seamos optimistas.




Muchas gracias.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (1 Feb 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!*

ANÁLISIS DE PHARMAMAR:
▷ Precio Objetivo de PharmaMar (PHMR) - Análisis【 2021 】

ANÁLISIS DE REPSOL:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Repsol (REP) - Análisis【 2021 】

ANÁLISIS DE IBERDROLA:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Iberdrola (IBE) - Análisis 【 2021 】

ANÁLISIS DE CELLNEX:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Cellnex (CLNX) - Análisis【 2021 】

ANÁLISIS DE IAG:
▷ Precio Objetivo de IAG - Análisis EXHAUSTIVO【 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (2 Feb 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 4t DE 2021:

RESULTADOS DE CAIXABANK 4T:* 

▷ Análisis de Resultados Caixabank【 4T 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (3 Feb 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DE T ROWE PRICE

Resultados 4T
4T 2021 vs 4T 2020

Ingresos*: 1.962 vs 1.733 (+13,22%) 
*Rdo de explotación*: 863 vs 756 (+14,15%) 
*Rdo de ejercicio*: 741 vs 783 (-5,36%) 

Muestra unas buenas cifras y completa un GRAN año.

Cabe destacar la reducción en su resultado de ejercicio respecto al 4T de 2020, aunque esta se debe a operaciones no operativas del año pasado. Algo no recurrente.

También destacar que ingresa igual y sube mucho los gastos respecto a 3T( tiene un crecimiento de gastos en administración y, especialmente, su incremento en gastos proviene de "Indemnizaciones y gastos conexos"). Ahora bien, es algo habitual en el 4T, cierre ejercicios fiscales.

De forma que debería retomar el crecimiento en el 1T de 2022. 





*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DE ALPHABET (GOOGLE) 

Resultados 4T
4T 2021 vs 4T 2020

Ingresos*: 75.325 vs 56.898 (+32,39%)
*Rdo de explotación*: 21.885 vs 15.651 (+39,83%)
*Rdo de ejercicio*: 20.642 vs 15.227 (35,56%)

IMPRESIONANTE los resultados de Alphabet. Supera cualquier previsión.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (3 Feb 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DE PAYPAL (PYPL)*

Resultados 4T 
4T 2021 vs 4T 2020

*Ingresos: *6.918 vs 6.116 (+13,11%)
*Rdo de explotación:* 1.507 vs 1.510 (-0,19%)
*Rdo de ejercicio: *801 vs 1.567 (-48,88%)

Resultados MUY malos de Paypal, con (además) el cierre de 4,5 M de cuentas.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (4 Feb 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 4t DE 2021:

RESULTADOS DE SANTANDER 4T:*
▷ Análisis de Resultados del SANTANDER 【 4T 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (5 Feb 2022)

*¡¡CARTERA ACTUALIZADA!!*



Nuestra cartera / PRECIO OBJETIVO


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (6 Feb 2022)

*ANALISI DE RESULTADOS DE FACEBOOK (META)

Resultados 4T
4T 2021 vs 4T 2020

Ingresos: 33.671 vs 28.072 (+19,95%)
Rdo explotación*: 12.585 vs 12.775 (-1,49%)
*Rdo ejercicio*: 10.285 vs 11.219 (-8,33%)

FB crece de nuevo, bajando el neto por provisiones, investigación, desarrollo y marketing.
¿Dondé está el problema?

Si bien es cierto que baja algo el cash y las reservas. El balance sigue siendo muy positivo y solvente.

Además, es verdad que el proyecto "META" quita beneficios y posible reinversión en crecimiento orgánico, pero abre la posibilidad a un mundo enorme.
En el peor caso, si disolviéramos META tendríamos una FB mejor que hace 6 meses.
Salvo que Zuckerberg se vuelva loco y ponga la solvencia en peligro, no parece que el problema que muestra la cotización sea real.
Veremos...

Luego, respecto al tema de la población y los clientes. Las cifras que abarca son ENORMES. Es decir, la población es finita y, actualmente, abarca una proporción en torno al 37%, una BURRADA. Así pues, lo que debe hacer es aumentar el rendimiento, cosa que ha hecho.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (7 Feb 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 4t DE 2021:

RESULTADOS DE BBVA 4T:*
▷ Análisis de Resultados BBVA【 4T 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (8 Feb 2022)

*ANALISIS DE RESULTADOS DE AMAZON

Resultados 4T
4T 2021 vs 4T 2020

Ingresos*: 137.412 VS 125.555 (+9,44%)
*Rdo explotación*: 3.460 vs 6.873 (-49,66%)
*Rdo ejercicio*: 14.322 vs 7.222 (+98,31%)

Resultados bastante ambiguos por parte de Amazon, que apuesta fuertemente por Prime.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (13 Feb 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 1T DE 2022:

RESULTADOS DE DISNEY 1T 2022:*
▷ Análisis de Resultados Disney【 1T 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (15 Feb 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!*

ANÁLISIS DE IAG:
▷ Precio Objetivo de IAG - Análisis EXHAUSTIVO【 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (16 Feb 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 4t DE 2021:

RESULTADOS DE ARCERLORMITTAL 4T:* 
▷ Análisis de Resultados ArcelorMittal【 4T 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (17 Feb 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!*

ANÁLISIS DE TELEFONICA:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Telefónica (TEF) - Gran Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (21 Feb 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 4t DE 2021:

RESULTADOS DE REPSOL 4T:*
▷ Precio Objetivo de Repsol (REP) - Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## inversora1987 (21 Feb 2022)

Muy interesante el análisis de Repsol. 

gracias


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (22 Feb 2022)

*ANALISIS DE RESULTADOS DE ALMIRALL*

*Resultados 4T
4T 2021 vs 4T 2020

Ingresos: *214,7 VS 192,9 (+11,30%) ✅
*Rdo explotación:* 23,1 vs 17,7 (+30,51%) ✅
*Rdo ejercicio:* 0,1 vs 17,7 (-99,94%) ❌

Almirall mejora sus cifras y ve penalizado su neto por los deteriores de Seysara, legacy EE UU y Bioniz.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (22 Feb 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!*

ANÁLISIS DE ERCROS:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Ercros (ECR) - Gran análisis 【 2022 】

ANÁLISIS DE CELLNEX:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Cellnex (CLNX) - Análisis completo【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (23 Feb 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!*

ANÁLISIS DE BBVA:
▷ Precio Objetivo del BBVA - Análisis completo 【 2022 】

ANÁLISIS DE A3M:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Atresmedia (A3M) - Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (24 Feb 2022)

*ANALISIS DE RESULTADOS DE ALIBABA

Resultados 3T
3T 2021 vs 3T 2020*

Ingresos: 242.580 VS 221.084 (9,72%) ✅
Rdo explotación: 7.068 vs 49.002 (-85,58%) ❌
Rdo ejercicio: 19.224 vs 77.977 (-75,35%) ❌

Alibaba incrementa sus ingresos pero obtiene menos de lo esperado y reduce mucho sus márgenes.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (25 Feb 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 4t DE 2021:

RESULTADOS DE IBERDROLA 4T:*
▷ Análisis de Resultados de IBERDROLA (4T) cuarto trimestre


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (25 Feb 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 4t DE 2021:

RESULTADOS DE ERCROS 4T:*
▷ Análisis de Resultados Ercros【 4T 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (26 Feb 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!*

ANÁLISIS DE ARCELORMITTAL:
▷ Precio Objetivo de ArcelorMittal (MTS) - Análisis【 2022 】

ANÁLISIS DE CAIXABANK:
▷ Precio Objetivo de CaixaBank (CABK) - Análisis【 2022 】

ANÁLISIS DE DISNEY:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Disney (DIS) - Análisis 【 2022 】

ANÁLISIS DE INDITEX:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Inditex (ITX) - Análisis TOP【 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (27 Feb 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 4t DE 2021:

RESULTADOS DE FAES FARMA 4T:* 


▷ Análisis de Resultados Faes Farma 【 3T 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (28 Feb 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 4t DE 2021:

RESULTADOS DE GRUPO SAN JOSÉ 4T:*

▷ Análisis de Resultados de Grupo San José 【 4T 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (28 Feb 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!*

ANÁLISIS DE PHARMAMAR:
▷ Precio Objetivo de PharmaMar (PHMR) - Análisis【 2022 】

ANÁLISIS DE BERKELEY:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Berkeley - EL MEJOR ANÁLISIS【 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (1 Mar 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 4t DE 2021:

RESULTADOS DE IAG 4T:*

▷ Análisis de Resultados IAG 【 4T 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (1 Mar 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE ATRESMEDIA:*
▷ Precio Objetivo de Atresmedia (A3M) - Análisis【 2022 】

*ANÁLISIS DE SANTANDER:*
▷ Precio Objetivo del Santander - Análisis【 2022 】
*
ANÁLISIS DE GRUPO SAN JOSÉ:*
▷ Precio Objetivo de Grupo San José (GSJ) ANÁLISIS【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (2 Mar 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 4t DE 2021:

RESULTADOS DE CELLNEX 4T:*

▷ Análisis de Resultados de CELLNEX 【 4T 2021 】

*RESULTADOS DE ATRESMEDIA 4T:*

▷ Análisis de Resultados Atresmedia【 4T 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (2 Mar 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE IBERDROLA:*
▷ Precio Objetivo de Iberdrola (IBE) - Análisis 【 2022 】

*ANÁLISIS DE REPSOL:*
▷ Precio Objetivo de Repsol (REP) - Análisis【 2022 】

*ANÁLISIS DE SABADELL:*
▷ Precio Objetivo de Sabadell (SAB) - Análisis 【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (2 Mar 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 4t DE 2021:

RESULTADOS DE GRIFOLS 4T:*

▷ Análisis de Resultados Grifols【 4T 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (3 Mar 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 4t DE 2021:

RESULTADOS DE PHARMAMAR 4T:*

▷ Análisis de Resultados PharmaMar【 4T 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (4 Mar 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE GRIFOLS:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Grifols (GRF) - Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (8 Mar 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 4t DE 2021:

RESULTADOS DE TELEFÓNICA 4T:*

▷ Análisis de Resultados Telefónica 【 4T 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (10 Mar 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 4t DE 2021:

RESULTADOS DE MELIA HOTELS 4T:*

▷ Análisis de Resultados Melia Hotels【 4T 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (11 Mar 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE MELIA HOTELS:*
▷ Precio Objetivo de Meliá Hotels (MEL) - Análisis 【 2021 】

*ANÁLISIS DE FAES FARMA:*
▷ Precio Objetivo de Faes Farma (FAE) - Análisis 【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (11 Mar 2022)

*¡¡CARTERA ACTUALIZADA!!*



Nuestra cartera / PRECIO OBJETIVO


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (14 Mar 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE BERKELEY:*
▷ Precio Objetivo de Berkeley - EL MEJOR ANÁLISIS【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (16 Mar 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 4t DE 2021:

RESULTADOS DE INDITEX 4T:*

▷ Análisis de Resultados INDITEX【 4T 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (17 Mar 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE ATRESMEDIA:*
▷ Precio Objetivo de Atresmedia (A3M) - Análisis【 2022 】

*ANÁLISIS DE ARCELORMITTAL*
▷ Precio Objetivo de ArcelorMittal (MTS) - Análisis【 2022 】

*ANÁLISIS DE BBVA*
▷ Precio Objetivo del BBVA - Análisis completo 【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (18 Mar 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE CAIXABANK:*
▷ Precio Objetivo de CaixaBank (CABK) - Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (23 Mar 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE ERCROS:*
▷ Precio Objetivo de Ercros (ECR) - Gran análisis 【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (25 Mar 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE DISNEY:*
▷ Precio Objetivo de Disney (DIS) - Análisis 【 2022 】


----------



## AryanFront (25 Mar 2022)

El capitalismo MATA. Cualquier medida profiláctica pasa por clausurar la bolsa y quemar todos los libros de economía, otra de las pseudociencias supersticiosas de obligada creencia.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (28 Mar 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE GRIFOLS:*
▷ Precio Objetivo de Grifols (GRF) - Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (29 Mar 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE SANTANDER:*
▷ Precio Objetivo del Santander - Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (30 Mar 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE IAG:*
▷ Precio Objetivo de IAG - Análisis detallado【 2022 】

*ANÁLISIS DE IBERDROLA:*
▷ Precio Objetivo de Iberdrola (IBE) - Análisis 【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (31 Mar 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE PHARMAMAR:*
▷ Precio Objetivo de PharmaMar (PHMR) - Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (31 Mar 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE REPSOL:*
▷ Precio Objetivo Repsol (REP) - Análisis【2022】

*ANÁLISIS DE CELLNEX:*
▷ Precio Objetivo de Cellnex (CLNX) - Análisis completo【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (3 Abr 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE SABADELL:*
▷ Precio Objetivo de Sabadell (SAB) - Análisis 【 2022 】

*ANÁLISIS DE GRUPO SAN JOSÉ:*
▷ Precio Objetivo de Grupo San José (GSJ) ANÁLISIS【 2022 】

*ANÁLISIS DE TELEFÓNICA:*
▷ Precio Objetivo de Telefónica (TEF) - Gran Análisis【 2022 】

*ANÁLISIS DE INDITEX:*
▷ Precio Objetivo de Inditex (ITX) - Análisis TOP【 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (6 Abr 2022)

*¡¡CARTERA ACTUALIZADA!!*



Nuestra cartera / PRECIO OBJETIVO


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (7 Abr 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!


ANÁLISIS DE BBVA*
▷ Precio Objetivo del BBVA - Análisis completo 【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (11 Abr 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!


ANÁLISIS DE ATRESMEDIA:*
▷ Precio Objetivo de Atresmedia (A3M) - Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (11 Abr 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!


ANÁLISIS DE ARCERLOMITTAL:*
▷ Precio Objetivo de ArcelorMittal (MTS) - Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (12 Abr 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!


ANÁLISIS DE GRUPO SAN JOSÉ:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Grupo San José (GSJ) Análisis TOP【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (13 Abr 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!


ANÁLISIS DE ERCROS:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Ercros (ECR) - Gran análisis 【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (17 Abr 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!


ANÁLISIS DE GRIFOLS:*

▷ Precio Objetivo de Grifols (GRF) - Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (18 Abr 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!


ANÁLISIS DE BERKELEY:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Berkeley - EL MEJOR ANÁLISIS【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (20 Abr 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE PHARMAMAR:*
▷ Precio Objetivo de PharmaMar (PHMR) - Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (20 Abr 2022)

*RESULTADOS 1T NETFLIX

Resultados 1T 2022 vs 1T 2022

Ingresos*: 7.870 VS 7.163 (9,87%) ✅
*Rdo explotación*: 1.972 vs 1.970 (+0,10%) ➡
*Rdo ejercicio*: 1.597 vs 1.707 (-6,45%) ❌

*Netflix presenta unos malos resultados*

Avisábamos de cierto estancamiento en el crecimiento de la empresa, pero es cierto que los resultados han sido más decepcionantes aún de lo que se preveía.

*⭕BPA*: 3,53 VS 3,75 M$
*⭕Se han perdido 200.000 suscriptores* en este trimestre y se prevé que para el Q2 se pierdan 2M.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (21 Abr 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!*


ANÁLISIS DE INDITEX:
▷ Precio Objetivo de Inditex (ITX) - Análisis TOP【 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (21 Abr 2022)

*RESULTADOS 1T TESLA

Resultados 1T 2022 vs 1T 2021

Ingresos:* 18,756 VS 10,389 (80,54%) 
*Rdo explotación*: 3,603 vs 594 (506,57%) 
*Rdo ejercicio: *3,318 vs 438 (657,54%) 

Tesla supera expectativas y saca unos muy buenos resultados.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (22 Abr 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!*


ANÁLISIS DE IAG:
▷ Precio Objetivo de IAG - 【 2022 】Análisis TOP


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (22 Abr 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE SABADELL:*
▷ Precio Objetivo de Sabadell (SAB) - Análisis 【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (26 Abr 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE DISNEY:*
▷ Precio Objetivo de Disney (DIS) - Análisis 【 2022 】

*ANÁLISIS DE CELLNEX:*
▷ Precio Objetivo de Cellnex (CLNX) - Análisis completo【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (26 Abr 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE IBERDROLA:*
▷ Precio Objetivo de Iberdrola (IBE) - Análisis 【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (26 Abr 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE MELIA HOTELS:* 
▷ Precio Objetivo de Meliá Hotels (MEL) - Análisis 【 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (27 Abr 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE TELEFÓNICA:*
▷ Precio Objetivo de Telefónica (TEF) - Gran Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (27 Abr 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 1t DE 2022:

RESULTADOS DEL SANTANDER 1T:*

▷ Análisis de Resultados del SANTANDER 【 1T 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (27 Abr 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE CAIXABANK:*

▷ Precio Objetivo de CaixaBank (CABK) - Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (28 Abr 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DEL SANTANDER:*

▷ Precio Objetivo del Santander - Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (28 Abr 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE FAES FARMA:*

▷ Precio Objetivo de Faes Farma (FAE) - Análisis 【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (29 Abr 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE REPSOL:*

▷ Precio Objetivo Repsol (REP) - Análisis【2022】


----------



## martipwner (29 Abr 2022)

Está muy bien la pagina, mantén la calidad.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (29 Abr 2022)

martipwner dijo:


> Está muy bien la pagina, mantén la calidad.



Muchas gracias Martipwner, comentarios así se agradece mucho!


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (29 Abr 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 1t DE 2022:

RESULTADOS DE PHARMAMAR 1T:*

▷ Análisis de Resultados PharmaMar【 1T 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (30 Abr 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 1T DE 2022:

RESULTADOS DE REPSOL 1T:*

▷ Análisis de Resultados de REPSOL【 1T 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (2 May 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 1T DE 2022:

RESULTADOS DE BBVA 1T:*

▷ Análisis de Resultados BBVA【 1T 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (2 May 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 1T DE 2022:

RESULTADOS DE CAIXABANK 1T:*

▷ Análisis de Resultados Caixabank【 1T 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (3 May 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 1T DE 2022:

RESULTADOS DE IBERDROLA 1T:* 

▷ Análisis de Resultados de IBERDROLA 【 1T 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (4 May 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 1T DE 2022:

RESULTADOS DE CELLNEX 1T:* 

▷ Análisis de Resultados de CELLNEX 【 1T 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (5 May 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 1T DE 2022:

RESULTADOS DE ATRESMEDIA 1T:*

▷ Precio Objetivo de Atresmedia (A3M) - Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (5 May 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 1T DE 2022:

RESULTADOS DE ERCROS 1T:*

▷ Análisis de Resultados Ercros【 1T 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (6 May 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 1T DE 2022:

RESULTADOS DE FAES FARMA 1T:*

▷ Análisis de Resultados Faes Farma 【 1T 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (8 May 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 1T DE 2022:

RESULTADOS DE IAG 1T:*

▷ Análisis de Resultados IAG 【 1T 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (8 May 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 1T DE 2022:

RESULTADOS DE ARCELOR MITTAL 1T:*

▷ Análisis de Resultados ArcelorMittal【 1T 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (9 May 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 1T DE 2022:

RESULTADOS DE SABADELL 1T:* 

▷ Análisis de Resultados Sabadell【 1T 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (11 May 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 1T DE 2022:

RESULTADOS DE MELIA HOTELS 1T:*

▷ Análisis de Resultados Melia Hotels【 1T 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (12 May 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 1T DE 2022:

RESULTADOS DE TELEFÓNICA 1T:*

▷ Análisis de Resultados Telefónica 【 1T 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (16 May 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 1T DE 2022:

RESULTADOS DE GRUPO SAN JOSÉ 1T:*

▷ Análisis de Resultados de Grupo San José 【 1T 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (17 May 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 1T DE 2022:

RESULTADOS DE DISNEY 2T (correspondiente a periodo entre enero y marzo):* 

▷ Análisis de Resultados Disney【 2T 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (18 May 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!*

ANÁLISIS DE BBVA:
▷ Precio Objetivo del BBVA - Análisis completo 【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (19 May 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!*

ANÁLISIS DE ARCERLORMITTAL:
▷ Precio Objetivo de ArcelorMittal (MTS) - Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (19 May 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!*

ANÁLISIS DE ATRESMEDIA: 
▷ Precio Objetivo de Atresmedia (A3M) - Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (24 May 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!*

ANÁLISIS DE BERKELEY: 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Berkeley - EL MEJOR ANÁLISIS【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (24 May 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!*

ANÁLISIS DE CAIXABANK:

▷ Precio Objetivo de CaixaBank (CABK) - Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## ecoñomixta (24 May 2022)

PrecioObjetivo dijo:


> No nos gusta dar un precio objetivo exacto ya que depende de muchos factores y de la especulación del mercado que a veces puede frustrar a inversores.



Hola niños. Me llamo Precio Objetivo. No nos gusta dar un precio objetivo exacto porque es muy subjetivo. 
Lo único que importa es el marketing, aunque de vergüenza ajena contrastar el nombre de la empresa con el servicio prestado, ya que es justo lo contrario. 

Si hubiera un tribunal de la ética y la dignidad ya os hubieran fusilado


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (25 May 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!*

ANÁLISIS DE INDITEX:

▷ Precio Objetivo de Inditex (ITX) - Análisis TOP【 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (25 May 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!*

ANÁLISIS DE DISNEY:

https://www.precioobjetivo.com/disney/


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (26 May 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!


ANÁLISIS DE ERCROS:*

▷ Precio Objetivo de Ercros (ECR) - Gran análisis 【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (26 May 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!


ANÁLISIS DE IBERDROLA: *

https://www.precioobjetivo.com/iberdrola/


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (27 May 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!


ANÁLISIS DE FAES FARMA:* 

https://www.precioobjetivo.com/faes-farma/


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (27 May 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!


ANÁLISIS DE BANCO SABADELL:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Sabadell (SAB) - Análisis 【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (29 May 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!


ANÁLISIS DE CELLNEX:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Cellnex (CLNX) - Análisis completo【 2022 】


----------



## qbit (30 May 2022)

PrecioObjetivo dijo:


> ANÁLISIS DE INDITEX:
> 
> ▷ Precio Objetivo de Inditex (ITX) - Análisis TOP【 2021 】



Veo que usas el indicador Koncorde de Blai5. ¿No era de pago? ¿Qué tal funciona?


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (30 May 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!


ANÁLISIS DE GRUPO SAN JOSÉ:*

https://www.precioobjetivo.com/grupo-san-jose/


*ANÁLISIS DE GRIFOLS:*

▷ Precio Objetivo de Grifols (GRF) - Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (30 May 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Veo que usas el indicador Koncorde de Blai5. ¿No era de pago? ¿Qué tal funciona?



En ProRealTime el indicador Konkorde se puede utilizar de manera gratuita, lo puedes añadir en la parte de "indicadores". Lo único que ProRealTime deja de forma gratuita hacer análisis una vez terminada la sesión, no en tiempo real, pero para análisis de largo plazo no es relevante. 

EN cuanto al indicador, decirte que nosotros lo tenemos en cuenta porque hay veces que ofrece buenas señales para entrar, especialmente cuando hay efecto espejo hay probabilidad de rebote (manos fuertes compradoras y manos débiles vendedoras). 

En cualquier caso, los indicadores siempre está bien tenerlos en cuenta apoyados en más datos técnicos y, sobre todo, en inversiones que tengan unos buenos fundamentales detrás.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (30 May 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!


ANÁLISIS DE PHARMAMAR:*

▷ Precio Objetivo de PharmaMar (PHMR) - Análisis【 2022 】


*ANÁLISIS DE SANTANDER:*

▷ Precio Objetivo del Santander - Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (31 May 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!


ANÁLISIS DE TELEFÓNICA:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Telefónica (TEF) - Gran Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (31 May 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!


ANÁLISIS DE IAG:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de IAG - 【 2022 】Análisis TOP


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (1 Jun 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!:*

ANÁLISIS DE REPSOL:
▷ Precio Objetivo Repsol (REP) - Análisis【2022】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (2 Jun 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!:*

ANÁLISIS DE MELIA HOTELS

▷ Precio Objetivo de Meliá Hotels (MEL) - Análisis 【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (7 Jun 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!:*

ANÁLISIS DE ATRESMEDIA:

https://www.precioobjetivo.com/atresmedia/


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (8 Jun 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!:*

ANÁLISIS DE DISNEY:
https://www.precioobjetivo.com/disney/


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (8 Jun 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!:


ANÁLISIS DE ERCROS:*

▷ Precio Objetivo de Ercros (ECR) - Gran análisis 【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (9 Jun 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 1T DE 2022:

RESULTADOS DE INDITEX 1T:*

▷ Análisis de Resultados INDITEX【 1T 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (10 Jun 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!:


ANÁLISIS DE GRUPO SAN JOSE:*

▷ Precio Objetivo de Grupo San José (GSJ) Análisis TOP【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (13 Jun 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!:


ANÁLISIS DE SANTANDER:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo del Santander - Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (15 Jun 2022)

*¡ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!:


ANÁLISIS DE REPSOL:*

▷ Precio Objetivo Repsol (REP) - Análisis【2022】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (16 Jun 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE INDITEX:*
▷ Precio Objetivo de Inditex (ITX) - Análisis TOP【 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (21 Jun 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE SABADELL:* 

https://www.precioobjetivo.com/sabadell/


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (23 Jun 2022)

*CTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE BERKELEY:* 

https://www.precioobjetivo.com/berkeley/


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (24 Jun 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE TELEFÓNICA:*

▷ Precio Objetivo de Telefónica (TEF) - Gran Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (28 Jun 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE PHARMAMAR:*

▷ Precio Objetivo de PharmaMar (PHMR) - Análisis【 2022 】

*ANÁLISIS DE ARCELORMITTAL::*

▷ Precio Objetivo de ArcelorMittal (MTS) - Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (28 Jun 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE CELLNEX:*

▷ Precio Objetivo de Cellnex (CLNX) - Análisis completo【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (29 Jun 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE IBERDROLA:* 

https://www.precioobjetivo.com/iberdrola/


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (29 Jun 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE MELIA HOTELS:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Meliá Hotels (MEL) - Análisis 【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (30 Jun 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE FAES FARMA:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Faes Farma (FAE) - Análisis 【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (30 Jun 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE BBVA:* 

https://www.precioobjetivo.com/bbva/


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (1 Jul 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE GRIFOLS:* 

https://www.precioobjetivo.com/grifols/


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (5 Jul 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE IAG:*

▷ Precio Objetivo de IAG - 【 2022 】Análisis TOP


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (7 Jul 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE CAIXABANK:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de CaixaBank (CABK) - Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (12 Jul 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE BBVA:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo del BBVA - Análisis completo 【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (13 Jul 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE ERCROS:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Ercros (ECR) - Gran análisis 【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (13 Jul 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE SANTANDER:*

▷ Precio Objetivo del Santander - Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (15 Jul 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE BERKELEY:*

▷ Precio Objetivo de Berkeley - COMPLETO ANÁLISIS【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (21 Jul 2022)

*ANALISIS DE RESULTADOS DE VIDRALA 

Resultados 2T
2T 2022 vs 2T 2021*

Ingresos: 371,9 VS 294,6 (+26,24%) ✅
Rdo explotación: 66,35 vs 64,85 (+2,31%) ✅
Rdo ejercicio: 55,5 vs 48,9 (+13,50%) ✅

Vidrala muestra una gran recuperación y posibilidad de trasladar precios al mercado.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (22 Jul 2022)

* ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS! 

ANÁLISIS DE ARCELORMITTAL:*

▷ Precio Objetivo de ArcelorMittal (MTS) - Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (22 Jul 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE FAES FARMA:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Faes Farma (FAE) - Análisis 【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (24 Jul 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!*
*
ANÁLISIS DE IBERDROLA:* 


▷ Precio Objetivo de Iberdrola (IBE) - Análisis 【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (24 Jul 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE ATRESMEDIA:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Atresmedia (A3M) - Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (25 Jul 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE CAIXABANK:* 

https://www.precioobjetivo.com/caixabank/


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (25 Jul 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE CELLNEX:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Cellnex (CLNX) - Análisis completo【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (25 Jul 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE MELIA HOTELS:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Meliá Hotels (MEL) - Análisis 【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (25 Jul 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE PHARMAMAR:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de PharmaMar (PHMR) - Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## inversora1987 (25 Jul 2022)

Gracias por los análisis.

Gran trabajo


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (25 Jul 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE DISNEY:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Disney (DIS) - Análisis 【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (26 Jul 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE REPSOL:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo Repsol (REP) - Análisis【2022】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (26 Jul 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE TELEFÓNICA:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Telefónica (TEF) - Gran Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (26 Jul 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE INDITEX:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Inditex (ITX) - Análisis TOP【 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (26 Jul 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 2T DE 2022:

RESULTADOS DE MELIA HOTELS 2T:*

▷ Análisis de Resultados Melia Hotels【 2T 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (27 Jul 2022)

*RESULTADOS EMPRESAS USA Y EXTRANJERAS: *

*ESTADOS UNIDOS:*

*GOOGLE **(ALPHABET) Resultados 2T 2022 vs 2T 2021*

*Ingresos: *69,69 VS 61,88 (+12,62%)
*Rdo explotación: *19,45 vs 19,36 (+0,46%) 
*Rdo ejercicio:* 16 vs 18,53 (-13,65%) 

Alphabet no cumple con las expectativas pero mantiene el nivel y aleja a los agoreros.



*MICROSOFT Resultados 2T 2022 vs 2T 2021 

Ingresos:* 51,7 VS 46,15 (+12,03%) 
*Rdo explotación: *22,2 vs 19,1 (+16,23%) 
*Rdo ejercicio:* 18,8 vs 16,46 (+14,22%) 

Microsoft no cumple con las expectativas pero mantiene el crecimiento y disipa dudas.



*MC DONALDS Resultados 2T 2022 vs 2T 2021* 

*Ingresos:* 5.718 VS 5.888 (-2,89%) 
*Rdo explotación:* 1.711 vs 2.691 (-36,4%) 
*Rdo ejercicio:* 1.188 vs 2.219 (-46,46%) 

Mc Donalds reduce resultados a causa de la inflación, las MP y el conflicto en Rusia. 



*VISA Resultados 3T 2022 vs 3T 2021*

*Ingresos:* 7,28 VS 6,13 (+18,76%) 
*Rdo explotación:* 4,15 vs 4,06 (+2,22%) 
*Rdo ejercicio:* 3,41 vs 2,58 (+32,17%) 

Visa supera expectativas y ve penalizado el resultado por provisiones para litigios 


*EUROPA: 


LOUIS VUITTON Resultados 2T 2022 vs 2T 2021*

*Ingresos:* 36,73 VS 28,67 (+28%) 
*Rdo explotación:* 10,24 vs 7,62 (+34%) 
*Rdo ejercicio: *6,94 vs 6,59 (+5,31%) 

Louis Vuitton demuestra fortaleza y presenta unos resultados realmente buenos.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (28 Jul 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 2T DE 2022:

RESULTADOS DE ATRESMEDIA 2T:*

▷ Análisis de Resultados Atresmedia【 2T 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (28 Jul 2022)

*RESULTADOS EMPRESAS ESPAÑOLAS

NEINOR HOMES

Resultados 2T 2022 vs 2T 2021 

Ingresos:* 105,3 VS 223,9 (-52,97%)
*EBITDA:* 10,7 vs 40 (-73,25%) 
*Rdo ejercicio:* 4,5 vs 36,8 (-87,77%) 

Neinor supera las expectativas pero reduce FUERTEMENTE sus resultados.



*CIE AUTOMOTIVE

Resultados 2T 2022 vs 2T 2021 

Ingresos:* 1.004 VS 807,8 (+24,29%) 
*Rdo explotación:* 115,9 vs 104 (+11,44%) 
*Rdo ejercicio: *78,1 vs 70 (+11,57%) 

Cie Automotive mantiene el rumbo alcista y supera las expectativas.



*INDRA *

Resultados 2T 2022 vs 2T 2021

*Ingresos:* 953,5 VS 866,4 (+10,05%) 
*Rdo explotación: *63 vs 61,4 (+2,61%) 
*Rdo ejercicio:* 28,4 vs 33,8 (-15,98%)

Indra cumple y supera expectativas aunque ve penalizado el neto por el resultado financiero.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (28 Jul 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 2T DE 2022:

RESULTADOS DE ERCROS 2T:*

▷ Análisis de Resultados Ercros【 2T 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (28 Jul 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 2T DE 2022:

RESULTADOS DE IBERDROLA 2T:* 

https://www.precioobjetivo.com/resultados-de-iberdrola-segundo-trimestre-2022/


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (29 Jul 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 2T DE 2022:

RESULTADOS DE TELEFÓNICA 2T:* 

▷ Análisis de Resultados Telefónica 【 2T 2020 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (30 Jul 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 2T DE 2022:

RESULTADOS DE IAG 2T:* 

▷ Análisis de Resultados IAG 【 2T 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (1 Ago 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE IAG:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de IAG - 【 2022 】Análisis TOP


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (1 Ago 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 2T DE 2022:

RESULTADOS DE GRIFOLS 2T:* 

▷ Análisis de Resultados Grifols【 2T 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (1 Ago 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE SABADELL:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Sabadell (SAB) - Análisis 【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (1 Ago 2022)

*RESULTADOS EMPRESAS

ALANTRA 2T 2022 vs 2T 2021 

Ingresos:* 62,2 VS 86,9 (-28,42%) * 
Rdo explot: *13,6 vs 25,6 (-48,87%) * 
Rdo ejercicio: *14,8 vs 16,3 (-9,20%) 

Alantra baja sus cifras pero muestra mejoría respecto al 1T. 

*

LEGRAND 2T 2022 vs 2T 2021

Ingresos:* 2.120,1 VS 1.779,3 (+19,15%) 
*Rdo explot:* 411,8 vs 376,3 (+9,43%) 
*Rdo ejercicio:* 289,8 vs 253,3 (+14,41%) 

Legrand bate expectativas y saca pecho con sus resultados. 



*T. Rowe Price *

2T 2022 vs 2T 2021 

*Ingresos:* 1.513 VS 1.929,3 (-21,58%) 
*Rdo explot:* 668,6 vs 958,1 (30,22%) 
*Rdo ejercicio:* 339,6 vs 815,7 (-58,37%) 

T Rowe price baja enormemente sus resultados y no cumple con las expectativas.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (1 Ago 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE GRUPO SAN JOSE: * 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Grupo San José (GSJ) Análisis TOP【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (2 Ago 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 2T DE 2022:

RESULTADOS DE PHARMAMAR 2T:* 

▷ Análisis de Resultados PharmaMar 【 2T 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (2 Ago 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 2T DE 2022:

RESULTADOS DE CAIXABANK 2T:* 

▷ Análisis de Resultados Caixabank【 2T 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (2 Ago 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE GRIFOLS:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Grifols (GRF) - Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (2 Ago 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 2T DE 2022:

RESULTADOS DEL SANTANDER 2T:* 

▷ Análisis de Resultados del SANTANDER 【 2T 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (3 Ago 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 2T DE 2022:

RESULTADOS DEL CELLNEX 2T:* 

▷ Análisis de Resultados de CELLNEX 【 2T 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (3 Ago 2022)

*¡¡CARTERA ACTUALIZADA!!*


*¡¡4 NUEVAS compras!!*












Nuestra cartera / PRECIO OBJETIVO


----------



## DDT (3 Ago 2022)

Que opinas de Petrobras?


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (4 Ago 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Que opinas de Petrobras?



Petrobras

Es una empresa que no seguimos muy de cerca.

Ahora bien, el momento del sector es muy favorable, destacando grandes resultados y aprovechando el viento a favor. Queda decir que el precio de petróleo y grandes márgenes deberían reducirse dada la necesidad de reducir la inflación, algo que forzará incrementar la producción (mayor oferta) y reducir los precios que derivan en mayores costes de todos los productos (costes de transporte habitualmente)

Por otro lado, es una empresa estatal de un país con grandes problemas, algo que genera desconfianza y posibles problemas.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (4 Ago 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 2T DE 2022:

RESULTADOS DEL SABADELL 2T:* 

▷ Análisis de Resultados Sabadell【 2T 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (4 Ago 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 2T DE 2022:

RESULTADOS DEL FAES FARMA 2T:* 

▷ Análisis de Resultados Faes Farma 【 2T 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (4 Ago 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 2T DE 2022:

RESULTADOS DE GRUPO SAN JOSÉ 2T:* 

▷ Análisis de Resultados de Grupo San José 【 2T 2020 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (4 Ago 2022)

*RESULTADOS EMPRESAS USA

CHIPOTLE MEXICAN GRILL 

2Q 2022 vs 2Q 2021 

Ingresos: *2.213,3 VS 1.892,5 (+16,96%)* 
Rdo explot: *337,59 vs 245,52 (-19,16%) 
*Rdo ejercicio: *259,94 vs 187,97 (+38,28%) 

Muy buenos resultados de la empresa de restaurantes 


*MICROSOFT 

2Q 2022 vs 2Q 2021

Ingresos:* 51,7 (+20%)
*Rdo explot:* 22,2 (+24%) 
*Rdo ejercicio:* 18,8 (28%) 

Los ingresos trimestrales de Microsoft superan expectativas pero se teme que sus ventas de servicios en la nube hayan tocado techo.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (12 Ago 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 2T DE 2022:

RESULTADOS DE REPSOL 2T:*

https://www.precioobjetivo.com/resultados-repsol-segundo-trimestre-2022/


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (14 Ago 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 2T DE 2022:


RESULTADOS DE DISNEY 3T (equivale a 2T natural):*

▷ Análisis de Resultados Disney【 3T 2022 】


*RESULTADOS DE ARCELORMITTAL 2T:*

▷ Análisis de Resultados ArcelorMittal 【 2T 2022 】


*RESULTADOS DE BBVA 2T:*

▷ Análisis de Resultados BBVA 【 2T 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (22 Ago 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE ERCROS:* 

https://www.precioobjetivo.com/ercros/


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (22 Ago 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE CAIXABANK:*

https://www.precioobjetivo.com/caixabank/


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (22 Ago 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE INDITEX:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Inditex (ITX) - Análisis TOP【 2021 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (23 Ago 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE ARCELORMITTAL:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de ArcelorMittal (MTS) - Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (24 Ago 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE SABADELL:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Sabadell (SAB) - Análisis 【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (24 Ago 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE REPSOL:*

▷ Precio Objetivo Repsol (REP) - Análisis【2022】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (24 Ago 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE DISNEY:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Disney (DIS) - Análisis 【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (24 Ago 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE ATRESMEDIA:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Atresmedia (A3M) - Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (26 Ago 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE FAES FARMA:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Faes Farma (FAE) - Análisis 【 2022 】


----------



## ueee3 (27 Ago 2022)

PrecioObjetivo dijo:


> *ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!
> 
> ANÁLISIS DE ATRESMEDIA:*
> 
> ▷ Precio Objetivo de Atresmedia (A3M) - Análisis【 2022 】



Menudo batacazo se está dando ATRESMEDIA. ¿Alguien sabe el motivo?


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (29 Ago 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE IAG:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de IAG - 【 2022 】Análisis TOP


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (29 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Menudo batacazo se está dando ATRESMEDIA. ¿Alguien sabe el motivo?



Pues los últimos resultados fueron bastante malos, la verdad, con una bajada de nivel de suscriptores a Atresplayer Premium y con unas perspectivas de la televisión convencional un poco grises para el futuro.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (30 Ago 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE BERKELEY:* 

https://www.precioobjetivo.com/berkeley/


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (30 Ago 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE MELIA HOTELS:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Meliá Hotels (MEL) - Análisis 【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (31 Ago 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE GRIFOLS:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Grifols (GRF) - Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (31 Ago 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE IBERDROLA:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Iberdrola (IBE) - Análisis 【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (31 Ago 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE BBVA:* 

https://www.precioobjetivo.com/bbva/


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (31 Ago 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE GRUPO SAN JOSÉ:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Grupo San José (GSJ) Análisis TOP【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (1 Sep 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE CELLNEX:*

▷ Precio Objetivo de Cellnex (CLNX) - Análisis completo【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (1 Sep 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE TELEFÓNICA:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Telefónica (TEF) - Gran Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (2 Sep 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE SANTANDER:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo del Santander - Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (2 Sep 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE PHARMAMAR:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de PharmaMar (PHMR) - Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (5 Sep 2022)

*¡¡CARTERA ACTUALIZADA!!


¡¡Una venta y una compra!*







Nuestra cartera / PRECIO OBJETIVO


----------



## ueee3 (6 Sep 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Menudo batacazo se está dando ATRESMEDIA. ¿Alguien sabe el motivo?



Y siguió.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (12 Sep 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Y siguió.



Sí, al final es una empresa sin MOAT y con un sector que genera miedo de cara al futuro.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (14 Sep 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE ARCELORMITTAL:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de ArcelorMittal (MTS) - Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (14 Sep 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 2T DE 2022:

¡¡RESULTADOS DE INDITEX 2T!!:*

▷ Análisis de Resultados INDITEX【 2T 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (19 Sep 2022)

*¡¡NUEVA SECCIÓN!!*

Estrenamos sección teórica, donde iremos subiendo diferentes aspectos para ayudaros a invertir 



KONKORDE: ▷ Cómo usar el indicador Koncorde 【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (20 Sep 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE SANTANDER:*

▷ Precio Objetivo del Santander - Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (20 Sep 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE ERCROS:*

▷ Precio Objetivo de Ercros (ECR) - Gran análisis 【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (20 Sep 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE IBERDROLA:*

▷ Precio Objetivo de Iberdrola (IBE) - Análisis 【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (20 Sep 2022)

*¡OTRO POST PARA LA NUEVA SECCIÓN!!*

Seguimos con la sección teórica, esta vez con ANÁLISIS FUNDAMENTAL  

Le toca el turno a la explicación del *EBITDA*: 

▷ EBITDA【 Actualizado 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (21 Sep 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE REPSOL:* 

https://www.precioobjetivo.com/repsol/


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (21 Sep 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE INDITEX:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Inditex (ITX) - Análisis TOP【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (22 Sep 2022)

*¡OTRO POST PARA LA NUEVA SECCIÓN!!*

Seguimos con la sección teórica, esta vez con ANÁLISIS FUNDAMENTAL

Le toca el turno a la explicación del *RESULTADO DE EXPLOTACIÓN:*


https://www.precioobjetivo.com/resul...e-explotacion/


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (22 Sep 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE PHARMAMAR:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de PharmaMar (PHMR) - Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## qbit (23 Sep 2022)

Deberías pegar el análisis aquí. Si no, no es más que spam.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (23 Sep 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE FAES FARMA:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Faes Farma (FAE) - Análisis 【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (23 Sep 2022)

*¡OTRO POST PARA LA NUEVA SECCIÓN!!*

Seguimos con la sección teórica, esta vez con ANÁLISIS FUNDAMENTAL

Le toca el turno a la explicación del *RESULTADO DE EXPLOTACIÓN*:



RESULTADO DE EJERCICIO (Bº NETO): ▷ Qué es el resultado de ejercicio【 Actualizado 】


----------



## Janus (26 Sep 2022)

PrecioObjetivo dijo:


> Pues los últimos resultados fueron bastante malos, la verdad, con una bajada de nivel de suscriptores a Atresplayer Premium y con unas perspectivas de la televisión convencional un poco grises para el futuro.



No justifica bajar de 4 a 2,6. Esta empresa capitaliza 588m ganando más de 100m.
Los resultados más que malos fueron flojos porque en el primer quarter creció en ingresos y en rentabilidad. Sorprende que días después fuese T5 quien pierde cuota de pantalla y crece en ingresos y en rentabilidad.
Atresmedia es líder en cuota de pantalla y eso da más negocio. Las perspectivas en España son muy inciertas a futuro y eso machaca a una empresa como Atresmedia, más si los resultados se paran un poco.
Casi sin deuda.
Dividendo de unos 40 céntimos, más del 12% neto de impuestos. Es un buen sitio si tienes que capear temporal.
Esta regalada y mientras da dividendo.
A estos precios con un beneficio de la mitad del año pasado que serían 60 millones ….. da un dividendo del 8,2%. Y es una empresa que tiene fácil ganar por encima de 100 millones.
A estos precios y con los resultados del año COVID (que fue rentable) en donde se repente cayó el negocio un 30% …… tendría un dividendo del 2,5%.
Lo fundamental de esta empresa es que es rentable. Lleva gestionando la competencia de los nuevos canales de publicidad desde hace más de 10 años y su negocio está ahí.
Ahora a ver resultados en octubre porque ahí se marca el dividendo de Navidad. Eso es un regalo.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (26 Sep 2022)

Janus dijo:


> No justifica bajar de 4 a 2,6. Esta empresa capitaliza 588m ganando más de 100m.
> Los resultados más que malos fueron flojos porque en el primer quarter creció en ingresos y en rentabilidad. Sorprende que días después fuese T5 quien pierde cuota de pantalla y crece en ingresos y en rentabilidad.
> Atresmedia es líder en cuota de pantalla y eso da más negocio. Las perspectivas en España son muy inciertas a futuro y eso machaca a una empresa como Atresmedia, más si los resultados se paran un poco.
> Casi sin deuda.
> ...



Es cierto que es raro que baje mucho más, el riesgo es poco ahora mismo al precio al que está, pero también es cierto que hay otras opciones en el mercado que a años vista pueden dar mucha más rentabilidad y por eso la gene no invierte en Atresmedia. 

Sirve para capear el temporal, pero no pensamos que sea la mejor inversión tal y como está el sector.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (26 Sep 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE BBVA:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo del BBVA - Análisis completo 【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (27 Sep 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE CELLNEX:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Cellnex (CLNX) - El mejor análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (27 Sep 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE IAG:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de IAG - 【 2022 】Análisis TOP


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (27 Sep 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE DISNEY:* 

https://www.precioobjetivo.com/disney/


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (28 Sep 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE BANCO SABADELL:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Sabadell (SAB) - Análisis 【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (28 Sep 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE MELIA HOTELS:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Meliá Hotels (MEL) - Análisis 【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (29 Sep 2022)

*OTRO POST PARA LA NUEVA SECCIÓN!!*

Seguimos con la sección teórica, esta vez con *ANÁLISIS FUNDAMENTAL*

Le toca el turno a la explicación del *BPA:*



BPA: ▷ Beneficio por acción (BPA)【 Actualizado 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (29 Sep 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE ATRESMEDIA:*

▷ Precio Objetivo de Atresmedia (A3M) - Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (30 Sep 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE CAIXABANK:*

▷ Precio Objetivo de CaixaBank (CABK) - Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (30 Sep 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE BERKELEY:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Berkeley - COMPLETO ANÁLISIS【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (30 Sep 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE TELEFÓNICA:*

▷ Precio Objetivo de Telefónica (TEF) - Gran Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (1 Oct 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE GRUPO SAN JOSÉ:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Grupo San José (GSJ) Análisis TOP【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (2 Oct 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE GRIFOLS: *


▷ Precio Objetivo de Grifols (GRF) - Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## Ethan Power (2 Oct 2022)

¿Cual es el precio objetivo del S&P 500?


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (4 Oct 2022)

Ethan Power dijo:


> ¿Cual es el precio objetivo del S&P 500?



Por abajo, con los datos actuales es difícil verlo por debajo de 3.500, aunque en momentos de pánico podríamos ver cifras inferiores. Decir lo contrario es afirmar algo incierto.

Dicho esto, lo normal es que esa zona, como decimos, no la pierda y si los datos de IPC son buenos, la recuperación de 4000 debería ser un hecho.
A partir de ahí, toca seguir viendo cifras para estimar mayor crecimiento o una recuperación más lenta.

Toca destacar que la clave pasa por ver el efecto, sobre el IPC, de :

-Real Estate (mercado inmobiliario)
-Efecto tipos
-Efecto Powell (creación de miedo con afirmaciones Hawkish que han reducido precios commodities ante una estimación de menor demanda)

Si no es en Octubre (día 13), los datos de Noviembre deberían reflejarlo de forma contundente y derivar en unas políticas más DOVISH (suaves) que lanzarían las bolsas.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (5 Oct 2022)

*¡¡CARTERA ACTUALIZADA!!


¡¡ Dos nuevas compras !!

*







Nuestra cartera / PRECIO OBJETIVO


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (7 Oct 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE ERCROS:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Ercros (ECR) - Gran análisis 【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (10 Oct 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE INDITEX:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Inditex (ITX) - Análisis TOP【 2022 】


----------



## Scarjetas (10 Oct 2022)

PrecioObjetivo dijo:


> Por abajo, con los datos actuales es difícil verlo por debajo de 3.500, aunque en momentos de pánico podríamos ver cifras inferiores. Decir lo contrario es afirmar algo incierto.
> 
> Dicho esto, lo normal es que esa zona, como decimos, no la pierda y si los datos de IPC son buenos, la recuperación de 4000 debería ser un hecho.
> A partir de ahí, toca seguir viendo cifras para estimar mayor crecimiento o una recuperación más lenta.
> ...



Eso de que el sp500 no va a bajar de 3500...yo lo veo taladrando los 3000, entre las disputas geopolíticas y la burbuja de deuda...


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (11 Oct 2022)

Scarjetas dijo:


> Eso de que el sp500 no va a bajar de 3500...yo lo veo taladrando los 3000, entre las disputas geopolíticas y la burbuja de deuda...



Sobrepasar los 3.000 lo vemos muy, muy complicado, la verdad. Nosotros seguimos pensando que debería aguantar los 3.500. 

A ver los datos del jueves del IPC que nos muestran, serán claves para hacernos una idea de hacia dónde puede ir el mercado.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (11 Oct 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE GRIFOLS:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Grifols (GRF) - Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (12 Oct 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE CAIXABANK:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de CaixaBank (CABK) - Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## Scarjetas (13 Oct 2022)

PrecioObjetivo dijo:


> Sobrepasar los 3.000 lo vemos muy, muy complicado, la verdad. Nosotros seguimos pensando que debería aguantar los 3.500.
> 
> A ver los datos del jueves del IPC que nos muestran, serán claves para hacernos una idea de hacia dónde puede ir el mercado.



Os habéis encumbrado... cualquiera mete dinero donde vosotros. Espero y deseo que andarais superapalancados. No tenéis ni puta idea.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (13 Oct 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE FAES FARMA:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Faes Farma (FAE) - Análisis 【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (13 Oct 2022)

Scarjetas dijo:


> Os habéis encumbrado... cualquiera mete dinero donde vosotros. Espero y deseo que andarais superapalancados. No tenéis ni puta idea.



Jejejejejeje ¿Decías? Ni 10 minutos te ha durado el argumento con el buen rebote que hemos tenido. Cada uno es libre de opinar lo que quiera, pero procura hablar con respeto antes de hacer valoraciones sin ningún tipo de análisis detrás. 

Evidentemente podemos equivocarnos, es imposible adivinar hacia dónde irá el mercado siempre, pero intentamos ofrecer nuestro punto de vista en base a datos y siempre intentado fomentar una inversión responsable y diversificada.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (17 Oct 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE BBVA:* 


▷ Precio Objetivo del BBVA - Análisis completo 【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (17 Oct 2022)

*¡¡OTRO INDICADOR PARA LA NUEVA SECCIÓN!!*

Esta vez, explicamos cómo utilizar el Indicador RSI en análisis técnico 



RSI: ▷ Qué es el indicador RSI 【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (18 Oct 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE REPSOL:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo Repsol (REP) - Análisis【2022】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (19 Oct 2022)

*RESULTADOS EMPRESAS USA

NETFLIX

3T 2022 VS 3T 2021

Ingresos: *7,926k *VS* 7,483k M$ * (+5,92%) 
Rdo explotación:* 1,533k *VS *1,755k M$* (-12,65%) 
Bº neto: *1,398 * VS* 1,449k M$* (-3,52%) *


Resultado MEJORES QUE EXPECTATIVAS, con un aumento importante de suscriptores.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (19 Oct 2022)

*RESULTADOS EMPRESAS ESPAÑA

Resultados Cie Automotive: 3T 2022 VS 3T 2021 

Ingresos:* 1056,1 VS 775 (+36,27%) 
*Rdo explotación:* 117,1 VS 91,8 (+27,56%) 
*Bº neto:* 75,2 VS 57,9 (+29,88%) 

Cie Automotive revienta las expectativas y muestra unos resultados MUY BUENOS.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (20 Oct 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE MELIA HOTELS:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Meliá Hotels (MEL) - Análisis 【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (21 Oct 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE BERKELEY:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Berkeley - COMPLETO ANÁLISIS【 2022 】


*ANÁLISIS DE MTS:*

▷ Precio Objetivo de ArcelorMittal (MTS) - Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (21 Oct 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE BANCO SABADELL*


▷ Precio Objetivo de Sabadell (SAB) - Análisis 【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (21 Oct 2022)

*¡¡OTRO INDICADOR DE ANÁLISIS FUNDAMENTAL:*

Esta vez, explicamos para qué sirve el ROE en el análisis fundamental: 



▷ Qué es y cómo se calcula el ROE 【 Actualizado 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (21 Oct 2022)

*RESULTADOS EMPRESAS ESPAÑA

Resultados Vidrala: 3T 2022 VS 3T 2021 

Ingresos: *366,2 VS 291 (+25,84%) 
*Rdo explotación:* 25,9 VS 56,1 (-53,83%) 
*Bº neto: *21,9 VS 44,1 (-50,34%) 

Vidrala mejora expectativas, dispara las ventas y se ve penalizada por el precio del gas.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (24 Oct 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE DISNEY:*


https://www.precioobjetivo.com/disney/


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (25 Oct 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE IBERDROLA:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Iberdrola (IBE) - Análisis 【 2022 】


----------



## GumersindoVidal (25 Oct 2022)

Hola! Muy útil la pagina, me encanta a nivel de contenido, pero creo que se puede mejorar mucho más al menos en el nivel visual. Es un tema de los de por defecto del Wordpress, a parte de que está declarado en el propio "footer" de la pagina. Sin embargo, un 10. Menudo proyecto traéis


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (25 Oct 2022)

GumersindoVidal dijo:


> Hola! Muy útil la pagina, me encanta a nivel de contenido, pero creo que se puede mejorar mucho más al menos en el nivel visual. Es un tema de los de por defecto del Wordpress, a parte de que está declarado en el propio "footer" de la pagina. Sin embargo, un 10. Menudo proyecto traéis



¡¡Muchas gracias!! Totalmente de acuerdo en lo que dices, a nivel visual cuando la creamos teníamos menos conocimientos y ahora nos cuesta sacar tiempo para mejorar a nivel estético para que haya un diferencia sustancial.

En cuanto a contenido, intentamos implementar poco a poco nuevas cosas que puedan ser de utilidad. Ahora estamos con la parte teórica, pero la prioridad es informar a nuestros suscriptores, así que el nuevo contenido va saliendo poco a poco.

Nos alegra leer comentarios como el tuyo.

¡Un saludo!


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (25 Oct 2022)

*RESULTADOS EMPRESAS USA

COCA-COLA

3T 2022 VS 3T 2021

Ingresos: *11,063 vs 10,042k M$*(+10,16%) 
Rdo explotación:* 3,088 vs 2,898k M$* (+6,56%)
Bº neto: * 2,822 vs 2,475k M$* (+14,02%)*


Resultado MEJORES QUE EXPECTATIVAS, con un aumento importante de suscriptores.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (26 Oct 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE PHARMAMAR:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de PharmaMar (PHMR) - Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (26 Oct 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE CELLNEX:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Cellnex (CLNX) - El mejor análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (26 Oct 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 3T DE 2022:

¡¡RESULTADOS DE BANCO SANTANDER 3T!!:* 

▷ Análisis de Resultados del SANTANDER 【 3T 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (27 Oct 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 3T DE 2022:

¡¡RESULTADOS DE IBERDROLA 3T!!:* 

▷ Análisis de Resultados de IBERDROLA (3T) tercer trimestre 2022


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (27 Oct 2022)

*RESULTADOS EMPRESAS ESPAÑA

Resultados 3T 2022 Vs 3T 2021: 

Ingresos:* 48,1 vs 62,4 (-22,92%)  
*Rdo explotación:* 7,1 vs 14,7 (-51,70%)  
*Bº neto:* 4 vs 10,6 (-62,26%) 

Alantra cae ante el bajo momento del sector y el gasto en M&A.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (27 Oct 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 3T DE 2022:


ANÁLISIS DE REPSOL:*

▷ Análisis de Resultados de REPSOL 【 3T 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (27 Oct 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 3T DE 2022:

¡¡RESULTADOS DE FAES FARMA 3T!!:*

▷ Análisis de Resultados Faes Farma 【 3T 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (28 Oct 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 3T DE 2022:

¡¡RESULTADOS DE BANCO SABADELL 3T!!:* 

▷ Análisis de Resultados Sabadell【 3T 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (30 Oct 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 3T DE 2022:

¡¡RESULTADOS DE ATRESMEDIA 3T!!:* 

▷ Análisis de Resultados Atresmedia【 3T 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (31 Oct 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE ATRESMEDIA:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Atresmedia (A3M) - Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (31 Oct 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 3T DE 2022:

¡¡RESULTADOS DE PHARMAMAR 3T!!:*

▷ Análisis de Resultados PharmaMar 【 3T 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (31 Oct 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE IAG:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de IAG - 【 2022 】Análisis TOP


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (1 Nov 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE GRUPO SAN JOSÉ:*

▷ Precio Objetivo de Grupo San José (GSJ) Análisis TOP【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (1 Nov 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 3T DE 2022:

¡¡RESULTADOS DE BBVA 3T!!:* 

▷ Análisis de Resultados BBVA 【 3T 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (1 Nov 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 3T DE 2022:

¡¡RESULTADOS DE BANCO SANTANDER 3T!!:* 

▷ Análisis de Resultados del SANTANDER 【 3T 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (2 Nov 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE TELEFÓNICA:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Telefónica (TEF) - Gran Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (4 Nov 2022)

*RESULTADOS EMPRESAS* 

LEGRAND 3T 2022 vs 3T 2021 
*
Ingresos:* 2.062 vs 1.716 (+20,16%) 
*Rdo de explotación:* 376 vs 326 (+15,34%) 
*Rdo de ejercicio:* 263,6 vs 217,8 (+21,03%)

Legrand mejora sus cifras y supera expectativas. Viento en popa para una GRAN empresa.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (4 Nov 2022)

*RESULTADOS EMPRESAS ESPAÑOLAS*
*
INDRA 3T 2022 vs 3T 2021 

Ingresos:* 889,5 vs 745,2 (+19,36%) 
*Rdo de explotación:* 81,3 vs 87,8 (-7,40%) 
*Rdo de ejercicio: *49,4 vs 59,3 (-16,69%) 

Indra destroza las expectativas y baja sus cifras netas por otros resultados e impuestos añadidos.


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (4 Nov 2022)

*¡¡CARTERA ACTUALIZADA!!


¡¡ Otras dos nuevas compras !!

*








Nuestra cartera / PRECIO OBJETIVO


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (6 Nov 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 3T DE 2022:

¡¡RESULTADOS DE TELEFÓNICA 3T!!:*

▷ Análisis de Resultados Telefónica 【 3T 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (6 Nov 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 3T DE 2022:

¡¡RESULTADOS DE MELIA HOTELS 3T!!:*

▷ Análisis de Resultados Melia Hotels【 3T 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (8 Nov 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE PHARMAMAR:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de PharmaMar (PHMR) - Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (9 Nov 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 3T DE 2022:

¡¡RESULTADOS DE GRIFOLS 3T!!:* 

▷ Análisis de Resultados Grifols【 3T 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (10 Nov 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 3T DE 2022:

¡¡RESULTADOS DE ERCROS 3T!!:* 

▷ Análisis de Resultados Ercros【 3T 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (14 Nov 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 3T DE 2022:

¡¡RESULTADOS DE DISNEY Q4 (equivalente a 3T)!!:* 

▷ Análisis de Resultados Disney【 4T 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (14 Nov 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 3T DE 2022:

¡¡RESULTADOS DE GRUPO SAN JOSÉ 3T!!:* 

▷ Análisis de Resultados de Grupo San José 【 3T 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (14 Nov 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 3T DE 2022:

¡¡RESULTADOS DE ARCELORMITTAL 3T!!:* 

▷ Análisis de Resultados ArcelorMittal 【 3T 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (15 Nov 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 3T DE 2022:

¡¡RESULTADOS DE CELLNEX 3T!!:* 

▷ Análisis de Resultados de CELLNEX 【 3T 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (16 Nov 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE BBVA:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo del BBVA - Análisis completo 【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (21 Nov 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE INDITEX:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Inditex (ITX) - Análisis TOP【 2022 】


----------



## Latigo (22 Nov 2022)

Quita la publi de tu web solo aparece Enrique Morrriss


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (22 Nov 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE CAIXABANK*

▷ Precio Objetivo de CaixaBank (CABK) - Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (22 Nov 2022)

Latigo dijo:


> Quita la publi de tu web solo aparece Enrique Morrriss



Es publicidad de Adsense, que segmenta según intereses de cada persona. 

Ya sabemos cómo son los algoritmos de Google a veces...


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (22 Nov 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE MELIA HOTELS: * 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Meliá Hotels (MEL) - Análisis 【 2022 】


----------



## kurwo (22 Nov 2022)

Analizas sólo empresas paco?


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (23 Nov 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE ATRESMEDIA:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Atresmedia (A3M) - Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (24 Nov 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE SANTANDER:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo del Santander - Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (25 Nov 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE GRIFOLS:* 

https://www.precioobjetivo.com/grifols/


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (25 Nov 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE TELEFÓNICA:*

▷ Precio Objetivo de Telefónica (TEF) - Gran Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (28 Nov 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE FAES FARMA:*

*https://www.precioobjetivo.com/faes-farma/*


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (28 Nov 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE REPSOL:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo Repsol (REP) - Análisis【2022】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (29 Nov 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE BERKELEY ENERGIA:*

▷ Precio Objetivo de Berkeley - COMPLETO ANÁLISIS【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (29 Nov 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE ERCROS:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Ercros (ECR) - Gran análisis 【 2022 】


----------



## imbécil (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## PrecioObjetivo (29 Nov 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS! [USA]

ANÁLISIS DE DISNEY:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Disney (DIS) - Análisis 【 2022 】


----------



## Latigo (30 Nov 2022)

Un análisis que no pongas Vender, Comprar o Mantener si se tiene, no vale para nada... lo dejas todo en el aíre, 

Mi opinión es que solo quieres visitas para tus anuncios, un analista se tiene que mojar....


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (30 Nov 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE GRUPO SAN JOSÉ:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Grupo San José (GSJ) Análisis TOP【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (30 Nov 2022)

Latigo dijo:


> Un análisis que no pongas Vender, Comprar o Mantener si se tiene, no vale para nada... lo dejas todo en el aíre,
> 
> Mi opinión es que solo quieres visitas para tus anuncios, un analista se tiene que mojar....




Para nosotros intentar adivinar con exactitud lo que va a hacer el precio a través del técnico no tiene demasiado sentido. El técnico lo utilizamos como un apoyo para ver puntos en los que comprar o vender, pero nuestras inversiones siempre se basan en el largo plazo y en los fundamentales por encima del técnico.

Al final nuestras recomendaciones de compra siempre se basarán en fundamentales y situación macro, apoyándonos en precios atractivos a través de análisis técnico.

Además, en los análisis públicos de la página web no queremos servir de guía a los usuarios, no "tomar decisiones por ellos".


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (30 Nov 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE IAG:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de IAG -【 2022 】Análisis TOP


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (30 Nov 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE IBERDROLA:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Iberdrola (IBE) - Análisis 【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (1 Dic 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE SABADELL:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Sabadell (SAB) - Análisis 【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (1 Dic 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE ARCELORMITTAL:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de ArcelorMittal (MTS) - Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (1 Dic 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE CELLNEX:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Cellnex (CLNX) - El mejor análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (5 Dic 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE GRIFOLS:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Grifols (GRF) - Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (12 Dic 2022)

*¡¡CARTERA ACTUALIZADA!!*


Nuestra cartera / PRECIO OBJETIVO


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (12 Dic 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE ARCELORMITTAL:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de ArcelorMittal (MTS) - Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (13 Dic 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE FAES FARMA:*


▷ Precio Objetivo de Faes Farma (FAE) - Análisis 【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (14 Dic 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE ERCROS:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Ercros (ECR) - Gran análisis 【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (14 Dic 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE PHARMAMAR:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de PharmaMar (PHMR) - Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (14 Dic 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE DISNEY:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Disney (DIS) - Análisis 【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (14 Dic 2022)

*ANÁLISIS DE RESULTADOS DEL 3T DE 2022:

¡¡RESULTADOS DE INDITEX 3T!!:* 

▷ Análisis de Resultados INDITEX【 3T 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (15 Dic 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE CAIXABANK:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de CaixaBank (CABK) - Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (19 Dic 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE MELIA HOTELS*

▷ Precio Objetivo de Meliá Hotels (MEL) - Análisis 【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (20 Dic 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE ATRESMEDIA:*

▷ Precio Objetivo de Atresmedia (A3M) - Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (20 Dic 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE IBERDROLA:*

▷ Precio Objetivo de Iberdrola (IBE) - Análisis 【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (21 Dic 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE REPSOL:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo Repsol (REP) - Análisis【2022】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (21 Dic 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE BERKELEY:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Berkeley - COMPLETO ANÁLISIS【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (23 Dic 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE CELLNEX:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Cellnex (CLNX) - El mejor análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (23 Dic 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE SABADELL:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Sabadell (SAB) - Análisis 【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (27 Dic 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE INDITEX:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Inditex (ITX) - Análisis TOP【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (28 Dic 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE TELEFÓNICA:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Telefónica (TEF) - Gran Análisis【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (30 Dic 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE BBVA:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo del BBVA - Análisis completo 【 2022 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (30 Dic 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE IAG:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de IAG -【 2022 】Análisis TOP


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (3 Ene 2023)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE SANTANDER:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo del Santander - Análisis【 2023 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (Domingo a la(s) 9:05 PM)

*¡¡CARTERA ACTUALIZADA!!*


Nuestra cartera / PRECIO OBJETIVO


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (Martes a la(s) 5:48 PM)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE CELLNEX:* 

https://www.precioobjetivo.com/cellnex/


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (Martes a la(s) 6:21 PM)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE ERCROS:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de Ercros (ECR) - Gran análisis 【 2023 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (Jueves a la(s) 7:05 PM)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE SANTANDER:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo del Santander - Análisis【 2023 】


----------



## PrecioObjetivo (Ayer a la(s) 12:06 AM)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN DE ANÁLISIS!

ANÁLISIS DE MTS:* 

▷ Precio Objetivo de ArcelorMittal (MTS) - Análisis【 2023 】


----------

